# Welche Features wollt Ihr in WoW sehen?



## Elenenedh (14. Juli 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

Das Thema dieser Woche:
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, welche der genannten Features Ihr am liebsten in World of Warcraft Ihr sehen wollt. Mehrfachantworten sind diesmal möglich!

Hier geht's zu unserem Special zu den Wünschen für WoW.


----------



## Nagrand (14. Juli 2009)

Ganz Klar Spieler Häuser!

Und wie in Aion Läden von Spielern!


----------



## Supersnipe (14. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre ja auch mal für retro-server
heißt naxx an seinem angestammtem platz
ony mit vollen 40 mann eins über die rübe braten usw ^^


----------



## Raz0rblador (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich fände Gildenhallen/Häuser klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theobald (14. Juli 2009)

Ich wünsch mir einen Classic Server mit vielen gleichgesinnten Spielern. Dann würde ich wohl WoW mal wieder aktivieren. Aber das bleibt ein Wunschtraum.


Und nein, private Server, auf sowas spiele ich nicht.
Und ja, ich bin einer, der den vergangenen Zeiten hinterhertrauert.


----------



## oliilo (14. Juli 2009)

also wen Häuser dan gilden Häuser nicht für jeden das ist scheiße


----------



## Nagrand (14. Juli 2009)

Was bringt mir ein Gildenhaus Oo

EIn eigenes Haus wo man alles einrichten kann wie man will Und das Haus auch ^^ und wenns nur ein Loch im Sand ist für 2 Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (14. Juli 2009)

Housing wär aber eigentlich nur auf RPservern interessant...
Modische Selbstverwirklichung die Designer von Blizz hams halt verkackt...


----------



## Imperator22 (14. Juli 2009)

Housing in WoW einzuführen wäre echt eine Hammer Idee

genauso wie Neuer Spass mit alten Inhalten UND mehr Belohnungen für Erfolge


MfG


----------



## Haramann (14. Juli 2009)

Ich find so n eigenes Haus schon lustig. Wenn man dann Kel´s Schlafanzug an seiner Wand hängen hat, erinnert das mich iwi an Sims 2.


----------



## Bitorez (14. Juli 2009)

Das Housing ist zwar alles in allem ganz schön aber bis jetzt seh ich da noch zu viele probleme.

Ich wäre da ganz klar für mehr und neue World Events. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow99 (14. Juli 2009)

Ich würde gerne wie in Runes of Magic Gildenschlachten haben.
Aber auch zu Luft und mit Kavalarie: zB 1ner fliegt den greifen/Windreiter der andere sizt drauf und wirft bomben auf das schlachtfeld und ein 3. muss andere flugtiere killen
Oder 10Berittende kämpfen auch mit gegen die Infanterie/kavallerie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das wär echt ma geil un vll wirds ja auch wirklichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drathus (14. Juli 2009)

also housing hört sich interessant an, aber blizzard sollte erstmal die regelmäßigen probleme mit den instanzservern regeln, bevor sie etwas einbauen was noch mehr probleme und verzögerungen im spiel verursachen könnte.

ich wäre ja mal dafür das man zum beispiel als verzauberer nicht nur die beiden zauberstäbe am anfang anfertigen könnte, sondern in regelmäßigen abständen, meinetwegen pro 50 skillpoints, einen neuen und besseren zauberstab herstellen könnten.


----------



## tiggerchan (14. Juli 2009)

Ich wünsche mir mehr Story, mehr spannug mehr Dungeon im classic stayle! BWL, MC, Old Naxx und nicht sowas wie Malygos 10min und tod ist der Aspekt ...

Ingamesequenzen wären auch geil!

am besten Wotlk neu machen>_< schlechteste addon eva^^


----------



## Cheaters (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin definitiv für Housing...
Das würde auch neue Berufe mitbringen: Baumfäller -> Möbel darausmachen
Und man sollte seine Freunde/ Gruppenmembers/ Gildenmitglieder ins Haus einladen können

Und Rüstung selbst designen wäre auch nice, aber wenn dann so richtig, z.B. Stacheln auf den Schulterstücken, dann da die Farbe+Größe+Länge einstellen können.

MfG - Cheaters


----------



## olopi (14. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar Housing wer will nicht trophäen von gelegten bossen im haus aufhängen?

kann man bei Freunden schön mit zb. Jogg-sarons tentakel angeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafterman1 (14. Juli 2009)

Classic Server. Mehr will ich nicht.


----------



## Schors (14. Juli 2009)

spielerhäuser,gildenhäuser, gildenschlachten und einheitliches soldaten-pvpgear (<---- sinnvoll)


----------



## Topfkopf (14. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch fürs Housing, aber am wichtigsten ist das Blizzard wieder amfängt qualität vor quantität zu setzen, was bringt uns alle 2 monate ein neue inhaltspatch mit neuen sets, dungeons und vielleicht ner neuen klasse wenn das alles nichts ist und kacke aussieht? Ich würde sogar das nächste halbe Jahr auf ein Addon verzichten wenn ich wüsste das Blizzard sich damit dann auch wiederr mühe gibt, das die neuen sets wieder so wunderschön sind wie früher, die neue gegend alles bis her da gewesene übertrifft und endlich mal die inis stabil laufen und nicht alle 5 minuten irgendwelche "Du kommt hier net rein" anfälle bekommen. Aber ich mein das muss blizz ja eh nicht tun, die meisten deppen die heute spielen sind nur diesen farblosen müll gewohnt der kaum abwechslung beinhaltet (die werden mich übrigens gleich eh wieder anflamen was ich den an design finde) und geben sich mit diesem schrott zufrieden. Also mein wunsch fürs neue addon: Gebt euch wieder mühe, lasst eure kreativität sprudeln und wenn das nich mehr geht bei euch macht einen T-Set mal wettbewerb mit abschließender onlineabstimmung was die spieler am besten finden.


----------



## Kailexander (14. Juli 2009)

Ich fände das Eigenheim klasse,weil man dann mehr lust auf erfolge hätte(die vl als erfolgsbelohnung möbel oder sowas haben). vl auch wenn man arthas killt man ein duplikat für das eigenheim von frostmourne bekommt. oder ne vitrine wo alle endbosse als figuren drin stehen. 

hätte da noch tausende ideen nur bin zu faul um die alle hier zu veröffentlichen wäre bestimmt ne liste wo mann 20min lang braucht um die zulesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freue mich tierisch drauf wenn es das wirklich geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norderus (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich wünsch mir ja das es einen 2ten Talentbaum nur fürs pvp gibt   sobald man sich für pvp anmeldet oder geflaggt ist stellt sich der talent baum auf pvp     so könnten die leute die raiden ihre balance behalten und die pvpler auch  klingt für mich sehr vernünftig


MfG Nord


----------



## Argolo (14. Juli 2009)

Was ich am liebsten hätte, auch wenn ich selber kein Hexenmeister oder Jäger spiele, wäre eine Möglichkeit die KI seines Pets selber zu schreiben und anzupassen. Dieses Feature kenne ich aus dem Spiel Ragnarok Online, in welchem man mit hilfe von LUA die KI seines Homunculus slebst programmieren kann. In WoW verhalten sich die Pets leider viel zu oft selten dämlich.


----------



## Bitorez (14. Juli 2009)

also für en 2ten gesonderten pvp talentbaum wär ich auf jeden fall den wie viele klassen und talentbäume wurden im pve verstümmelt  wegen den ganzen whinern im pvp (andersrum genauso)

und zum housing ... da muss man aber auch irgenwie eine grenze finden zwischen trophäen und möbel aufstellen und anderen krams sonst könnte ich mir vorstellen das die ganze sache zu sehr in richtung sims geht


----------



## Cheaters (14. Juli 2009)

Das Housing sollte in Richtung TES IV: Oblivion gehen, falls das wer kennt.
Man kann sich Möbel kaufen, einrichten, hat Platz zum Ablagern, Bett etc...

Hier von außen:

http://oblivion.wikia.com/wiki/House

Also man kann die größe bestimmen (kostet dann mehr Gold), Brunnen vor die Tür stellen, Garten einrichten... wäre auf jedenfall geil, ich würd da viele Stunden rein investieren^^


----------



## Fooly (14. Juli 2009)

mehr klassenbezogene reittiere wäre großartig.

Besen für Hexen
Panzer für Tanks
Pegasus für Pala
Flügel für Priester ala Erzengel


----------



## Marljägi (14. Juli 2009)

Quintessenz des ganzen: Gebt den Spielern mehr Möglichkeiten sich selbst zu definieren - seinen Char einzigartig zu machen.

Ich denk mal, Housing ala RoM wär mehr als Kacke, aber Housing ala Ultima Online wär geil....wobei das halt den Haken hätte,
daß die gesamte Spielwelt mit Häusern zugepflastert wäre ^^

PvP-Skilltree wär auch gut und PvP mal so balancen, daß im 1vs1 man net in 3 sek. weggekloppt werden kann (Burstdamage).
Ich erinner mich da an die Zeit, wo Retri's alles und jeden im BG getwohittet haben....war echt nervig und raubt allen anderen
den Spielspaß.


----------



## Topfkopf (14. Juli 2009)

Bitorez schrieb:


> also für en 2ten gesonderten pvp talentbaum wär ich auf jeden fall den wie viele klassen und talentbäume wurden im pve verstümmelt  wegen den ganzen whinern im pvp (andersrum genauso)
> 
> und zum housing ... da muss man aber auch irgenwie eine grenze finden zwischen trophäen und möbel aufstellen und anderen krams sonst könnte ich mir vorstellen das die ganze sache zu sehr in richtung sims geht



nach allem was ich bis jetzt übers housing in HdRO gelesen und an bildern gesehen habe soll das da sehr gut gelöst worden sein, eigene instanzierte Nachbarschaften, ein flächen system Marke Sims, kisten zum sachen aufbewahren, Trophäen aufstellen usw. Ich versteh nicht wieso blizzard das bis jetzt nicht geschafft hat (außer meiner theorie das die einfach nur zu faul dazu sind). und einen extra PvP talentbaum wo man dann zwischen 3 PvP skillungen wählen kann fänd ich auch super, dann könnte Blizz es endlich schaffen eine gute Balance zwischen den klassen zu bauen.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (14. Juli 2009)

Komisch ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bei allen andren Threads zum housing war höchstens 1/10 für Housing, und jetzt dominiert es den Vote.

Ich bin selbst für Housing, da es endlich wieder ein bissle Rollenspiel in die welt des MINIMUM 4,5K DPS bringen würde. Ansonsten cooles Thema.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Critical Pain (14. Juli 2009)

*Luftkämpfe und Seeschlachten* *Mehr Belohnungen für Erfolge* *Modische Selbstverwirklichung* *Mehr Welt-Events

MfG
*


----------



## Garnalem (14. Juli 2009)

Ein ganz simpler Wunsch: Ein Q-Log mit 50 (oder auch gern mehr) freien Plätzen. Schon zu Classic Zeiten als noch 20 Slots zur Verfügung standen, hatte man schnell Probleme, welche Qs man löschen sollte. Denn wenn man in 2,3 Gebieten questen wollte und ggfs. noch Ini-Qs hat wurde das Ganze schnell zu Qual. Vor allem im späteren Spielverlauf, da es in den Inis wie BRT viele Qs gab. Mit BC und seinen vielen Qs und der Neuheit Dailies wurde das ganze noch schlimmert. Und nun in Nordend kann man nicht mal alle Qs aus einem Gebiet aufnehmen, ohne zu selektieren. Dazu kommen verschiedene Gebiete, Ini-Qs und eine Menge an Dailies die man mehr oder weniger machen "muss", wenn man auf dem Laufenden bleiben möchte (z. B. Berufsdailies, Argentum usw.) und das mit lächerlichen 25 freien Plätzen. Das bringt eine Menge Frust statt Spaß, vor allem auch für Spieler, die eben nicht jeden Tag 5,6 Stunden zocken können oder möchten. Und es ist eine Bevormundung den Spielern gegenüber.

Einen zweiten Wunsch hätte ich noch: Seinen Char individueller gestalten zu können. Dazu gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Eine wäre z. B. bei jedem Levelanstieg aber auch für Erfolge, Inis etc. das man Attribute verteilen kann. Oder das bestimmte Erfolge einen zusätzlichen Skillpunkt spendieren.


----------



## Topfkopf (14. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Komisch (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Housing ist schon seit dem erst kontakt WoW>gamer eins der am häufigsten Diskutierten Themen. Und immer gab es 2 Lager: Die RPler, die unbedingt ein kleines häusschen haben wollten um es zu gestalten und den RP gehalt in Wow noch zu erhöhen (heute nötiger den je) und die Leute die housing nicht interessiert weil sie für ihre 2 stunden raiden und dailys machen nichts weiter brauchen als die bank als lagerplatz. Und letztens kam Blizz mit der genialen Ausrede: Housing is so aufwendig das ihr euch entscheiden müsst: Housing oder ein Addon. Kann ich gar nicht verstehen, bei HdRO und RoM ging in einem patch (und RoM is auch noch gebührenfrei). ICh hoffe das BLizzard sich das ergebnis dieses Threads hier zu herzen nimmt und endlich Housing einführt (hahaha wers glaubt).

Hier mal ein Link wie das in HdRO ungefähr aussieht (will bald auch anfangen wenn 3.2 sich als Müll entpuppt^^)

http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/fragen/h...ng/housing.html
Mir gefällt das was ich da sehe und ich weiß nicht was laut Blizz daran so schwer sein soll


----------



## Luixlucy (14. Juli 2009)

Häuser/Eigenheime und modische Selbstverwirklichung.
Diese Rubrik ist so gut.
Ich musste heulen, als ich das gelesen hab.
Vor allem, dass die meisten Häuser/Eigenheime haben wollen.
Das wäre die Kirsche auf dem Sahnehäubchen.

Eure Euch liebende Lucy


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (15. Juli 2009)

es gibt drölfmillionen haustiere, aber jedes mal wenn man reitet, portet, etc. ist es weg. ich wünsche mir, dass die haustiere genauso wie die hexer/jägerbegleiter erst dann verschwinden, wenn man stirbt oder sie freigibt. ausserdem sollten schlachtzuginstanzen auch einzeln betreten werden können - verstehe den sinn nicht, man will ein wenig ruf oder ein mount farmen und muss immer jmd. anbetteln, der afk in dalaran steht, ob er mal nen schlachtzug mit aufmachen kann.


----------



## Chillmon (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte gerne mehr Story im Spiel. Hab vor kurzem Warcraft 3 angefangen, super Spiel. Man mekrt aber auch extrem wie in WoW die Story fehlt. Desweiteren richtige Bosse und neue Raid Ideen. Zuoft sehen die Bosse gleich aus und besitzen nur andere Fähigkeiten, welches aber im Prinzip gleich sind . Die sollen sich mal was innovatives einfallen lassen ( zu spät um mir jetzt was auszudenken,warscheinlich gehts blizzard genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 40er Raids hätte ich gerne wieder , das mit 25 Leuten is doch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Sonst alles was genannt wurde : Mehr Möglichkeiten seinen Charakter einzigartig zu gestalten, Housing usw. Luftschlachten und Seeschlachten hören sich geil an , aber in WoW würde das wieder so ein langweiliger Rotz wie 1k Winter werden , lags mal beiseite gelassen. Achja richtige Rüstungssets wären sinnvoll ( siehe t8 ) was soll der scheiss? Wie das aussieht , das ist ja eine Frecheit für jeden Spieler der dafür Geld bezahlt. Alles in allem hat sich in der Zeit von WoW nicht viel am Grundspiel geändert und jetzt wird sich schon garnichts ändern , weil Blizzard WoW langsam den Saft abdreht und Geld in die Produktion neuer Spiele ( Diablo 3, Starcraft 2 und das bis jetzt unbekannte neue MMO ) investiert. Deshalb war das hier alles umsonst und ich geh jetzt pennen

peace


----------



## Orentil (15. Juli 2009)

definitiv housing. ich mein es gitb genug spiele wo es geht und meiner meinung nach sehr schön gelöst wurde z.b. rom,hdro,everquest2 um einige zu nenen.und bis auf hdro hab ich das auch alles schon gesehen und ausprobiert und muss sagen ,dass es sehr spassig sein kann sein haus einzurichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . und vor allem es hällt einen beschäftigt wenn einem z.b. die quests ausgehen oder man einfach kein bock auf raiden,questen oder pvp hatt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (15. Juli 2009)

Nagrand schrieb:


> Was bringt mir ein Gildenhaus Oo
> 
> EIn eigenes Haus wo man alles einrichten kann wie man will Und das Haus auch ^^ und wenns nur ein Loch im Sand ist für 2 Gold
> 
> ...


da kann man genau so gut SIMS spielen^^


----------



## Groshmak (15. Juli 2009)

Für mich ist definitiv das Spiel im Spiel vorrangig, wobei die individuelle gestaltung meines Characters auch reizvoll wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber..ich schweife ab.

Jaja...ich denke gerne an die gute alte Zeit zurück in der ich mich stundenlang mit FF8/9. etc befasst habe. Bei diesen Spielen habe ich teilweise wochenlang nur das Trading Card Game gespielt. Also mich würde es freuen wenn Blizz ihr Trading Card Game ins Spiel einführen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stsneh (15. Juli 2009)

Bei Seeschlacht hätte ich en paar Ideen. ^^ Gilden könnten sich für verschieden viel Gold Schiffe kaufen Größere und Kleinere un zb. Schmiede könntne aus Kupfer Platten herstellen die man am Schiff anbringt um es wiederstandsfähiger zu machen. SChneider könntne neue Segel machen die es schneller machen und Ingenieure könnten bessere Kanonen entwickeln. Vorallem mit Schmied fällt mir viel ein, wie nen Titanenstahlrammbock an der Front des Schiffes un gegenr zu Rammen ....und und und da könnt man so viel machen ^^


----------



## derwiggle (15. Juli 2009)

ich schließe mich Chillmon an, im bezug darauf, das diese diskusion wohl sinnlos ist, denn wenn entwickler, die ein kostenloses MMO entwickeln, ein housing system einbringen können, könnte blizzard mit seinen (nach meinen infos) 11mio aktiven accounts also zwischen 121mio und 143 mio € pro monat ein housing system einführen oder andere sachen, die man sich durch "schon woanders gesehen" wünscht. stattdessen, gibt man den spielern, die nicht ahnen was das soll die wahl, etwas das ihr euch wünscht oder wir geben euch 10 neue lvl, die genau so aussehen wie die vorherigen 10, und neue dungens, die vielleicht anders aussehen wie die vorherigen, aber in denen man das gleiche tut wie in schon gesehenen. was sagen die meisten in der hoffnug, dass mit einem neuen add-on die inovation des jahrzehnts kommt. sie sagen: sch.. auf unsere wünsche gebt und mehr von dem wir uns wünschen werden, dass wir es nicht hätten. Und warum tut blizzard sowas, weil blizzard die Chillmon schon gesagt hat "besseres" zu tun hat en neues MMO starcraft2 diablo3 und wow wird irdend wann mit nem unendlichkeits dungen beglückt (gegener die sich dem spieler lvl anpassen und einfach um zukloppen sind, rüssi die man sich für 100mio g kaufen kann und blizzard braucht nur noch schauen ob die server noch strom haben, vielleicht vergessen sie sogar das). ich würde sagen rette sich wer kann denn das schiff sinkt, auch wenn es noch trocken an den füßen ist.


----------



## Kelek (15. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mich defenetiv  über Housing freun ,

allerdings glaube ich Blizzard auch das so wie sie es sich vorstellen recht entwicklungsaufwändig ist .

Denn Blizzard möcht das Housing  als etwas besonderes einfügen und nicht wie in Hdro als kleine Spielerei . Dessweiteren würde Blizzard nicht nur das Housing auf einen schlag rausbringen sonder natürlich auch Gildenhallen , Gildenfestungen damit einhergehend Gildenschlachten  dh Belagerung und co . 
Ich komme darauf durch die Aussage das Housing wenn dann statt einen Addon entwickelt werden müsste .

Allerdings denke ich Persönlich das dies alles aufeinmal keinesfals nötig wäre , man könnte dies alles schritt für schritt von mir aus auch Addon für Addon einbaun .


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Juli 2009)

Kelek schrieb:


> Ich würde mich defenetiv  über Housing freun ,
> 
> allerdings glaube ich Blizzard auch das so wie sie es sich vorstellen recht entwicklungsaufwändig ist .
> 
> ...



naja als kleine Spielerei würd ich das nich ansehen was ich da bis jetzt so gesehen habe. außerdem glaube ich nicht das man genug leute für einen Gildenkrieg zusammen kriegt, nicht in den heutigen zeiten. Zu classic, wo man noch jede Woche einen 40er raid zusammen bekommen hat wärs kein Problem gewesen, aber heute bekommen nicht mal raid gilden noch einen 25er zusammen ohne noch 10 randoms zu rekrutieren, weil einfach zuviele daueroff sind. Darum würde mir das HdRO housing in WoW erstmal ausreichen, den rest könnte man dann in kleinen inhaltpatches nachreichen wie momentan mit dem kolosseum, erst das tunier, dann die instanz, als nächstes vielleicht Arthas selbst? Und so kann man es ja auch mit dem housing machen, einen Patch mit "kleinem Housing", dann einen mit der implementierung für Gildenkriege usw. Außerdem hat blizz wie schon einer der Vorposter erwähnte gute 11 mille accs am laufen und die verdienen damit nicht schlecht, da kann man doch 10 Leute anstellen die sich nur mit dem Projekt Housing beschäftigen (und nebenbei nochmal 100 neue GM´s damit man nicht 15 std auf eine Ticket antwort warten muss-.-) Und nun mein üblicher Blizz=housing Spam: Blizzard wird immer fauler und geldgeiler, da gibs nix dran zu rütteln, so nach dem motto geld verdienen und nix dafür tun. 

achja, noch ein Wunsch: Ich will anständiges T9 auf T2-3 designniveu, und nich dieses "zeugs" (jeder andere begriff der mir dazu einfällt würde mir nen Ban einbringen) was man hier schon sehen konnte.


----------



## Chezo (15. Juli 2009)

Hmmm was soll man dazu noch gross sagen die meckerei wird immer grösser 
Ich muss sagen ich selber spiele wow in 3 wochen seit 4 jahren 

d.h. classic player und wenn ich mir das so anschaue 
zuviele möchtegernplayer die zu blöde sind eine 5 tasten (höchstens) rota hinzubekommen und dabei sterben 
nur weil sie ne sekunde auf w oder s drücken müssen
um ner attacke auszuweichen 

die ini´s (Hc´s 80) sind ja mal total low und ohne grosse taktik 
ich hab erhlich gesagt so die auf gut deutsch die *zensiert* voll und verlier das spass am algemeinen gamen nur weil paar 
möchtegern player alles kapput machen müssen weil sie einfach zu dumm sind i-was auf die reihe zu bekommen

und mal so nebenbei ich habs geschafft mit meinem shamie auf stufe 60 Classic als healer alleine strat zu heilen
und die die wissen wie schlecht er dort noch war wissen wie schwer das ist 
soviel mal zu Learn *zensiert* to play and stop to Flame 

ich selber bedanke mich an den *zens*n00bs die ich in hc´s antreffen tu  und mir zeigen was ne glühbirne alles bringen kann
omg für was geh ich ulduar 25 und zahle repkosten wenn die kacknoobs das selbe item level bald haben wie ich ... -.-


----------



## Hugo2000 (15. Juli 2009)

Vote 4 "Das Eigenheim" und " Luftkämpfe und Seeschlachten" !


----------



## Nimophelio (15. Juli 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Ein ganz simpler Wunsch: Ein Q-Log mit 50 (oder auch gern mehr) freien Plätzen. Schon zu Classic Zeiten als noch 20 Slots zur Verfügung standen, hatte man schnell Probleme, welche Qs man löschen sollte. Denn wenn man in 2,3 Gebieten questen wollte und ggfs. noch Ini-Qs hat wurde das Ganze schnell zu Qual. Vor allem im späteren Spielverlauf, da es in den Inis wie BRT viele Qs gab. Mit BC und seinen vielen Qs und der Neuheit Dailies wurde das ganze noch schlimmert. Und nun in Nordend kann man nicht mal alle Qs aus einem Gebiet aufnehmen, ohne zu selektieren. Dazu kommen verschiedene Gebiete, Ini-Qs und eine Menge an Dailies die man mehr oder weniger machen "muss", wenn man auf dem Laufenden bleiben möchte (z. B. Berufsdailies, Argentum usw.) und das mit lächerlichen 25 freien Plätzen. Das bringt eine Menge Frust statt Spaß, vor allem auch für Spieler, die eben nicht jeden Tag 5,6 Stunden zocken können oder möchten. Und es ist eine Bevormundung den Spielern gegenüber.
> 
> Einen zweiten Wunsch hätte ich noch: Seinen Char individueller gestalten zu können. Dazu gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Eine wäre z. B. bei jedem Levelanstieg aber auch für Erfolge, Inis etc. das man Attribute verteilen kann. Oder das bestimmte Erfolge einen zusätzlichen Skillpunkt spendieren.


Das ist auch etwas das ich mir schon seit langem wünsche... Skillpunkte wie bei Diablo II verteilen zu können. Das man sich dann schon ab lvl 1 dafür entscheidet: "Ich werd ma Tank" und dann all seine Punkte in Ausdauer stecken kann. Das Questlog find ich auch sehr sinnvoll... Ansonsten interessiert mich eigtl nur das Alte Instanzen aufrüsten. Vielleicht könnte man das ja gleichzeitig mit einem neuen Welt Event verbinden wo die alten Bosse sich zusammenschliessn um sich Azeroth unter den Nagel zu reißen? Wer weiß.


----------



## KnightOfBlood (15. Juli 2009)

Im Moment hätte ich Items für Erfolgspunkte am liebsten

ABER: Ich will über diese Punkte auch alte Mounts kaufen können, die Blizzard entfernt hat (Zul'Aman Bär, die 4 Protos, wie demnächst z.B. Klingenschuppe)
Pro-Gamer bekommen alles in den Hintern geschoben >_<
xD

P.S.: Man könnte das mit den Erfolgspunkten ähnlich der Rufstufe machen.

Als Beispiele:
Fußspuren Illidans (Benötigt 500 Punkte bei Allgemeinen-Erfolgen)
Arenasetteil (Benötigt 1000 Punkte bei Spieler gegen Spieler-Erfolgen)
Schwarzer Protodrache (Benötigt 1500 Punkte bei Dungeon&Schlachtzug-Erfolgen)

Das sind jetzt nur Beispiele, also nicht über die Werte meckern^^


----------



## Variolus (15. Juli 2009)

Ich wünsche mir neue Klassenquests und ein relativ einfaches System, mit dem man die PvP-Mechanik von der PvE-Mechanik abkoppeln kann. Zurzeit sieht es nunmal so aus, dass eine Anpassung in einem Bereich den anderen grundsätzlich beeinflusst und meist negativ. 

Warum kann man nicht einfach, sobald man PvP-geflaggt ist, die Spielmechanik anpassen (ok, unpraktisch auf PvP-Servern ^^ dann halt, sobald man PvP-geflaggt einen anderen Spieler anvisiert). Klassen die im PvE mörderischen Schaden rausrotzen können, machen dann etwas weniger Schaden, im PvE sinnvolle CC-Fähigkeiten funktionieren wo sie sollen und die Zeitbegrenzungen zählen nur im PvP, Heilung wird ebenfalls (nach unten) angepaßt usw.

Und da ich regelmäßig twinke, würd ich mir für Lowlevelgebiete Wachen (lvl 80+ Elite) wünschen, die einfach spawnen und hochlevelige Spieler fertig machen, sobald diese NPCs (Questgeber -.-) und Lowies klatschen... Kann diese unreifen Menschen, die in der Arena oder im BG nichts reißen können und ihren daraus resultierenden Frust auf diese Weise rauslassen müssen, einfach nicht ausstehen


----------



## Yanzul (15. Juli 2009)

Die Idee mit den Häusern / Gildenhallen .. klasse

aber wie siehts da mit einem passendem beruf aus ?


was ich bei WoW sehr stark vermisse ist der nette "Holzfäller und der dazugehörige Schreiner"

Das könnte passt doch wie die faust aufs auge.

Dieser Jene welche mit dem beruf hätte die möglichkeit häuser in verschiedenen variationen zu bauen

je höher desto mehr platz 
oder andre baustufen zb 

75 hütte
150 haus
225 gildenschuppen
300 gildenhalle
375 gildenhalle + (mit bank etc...)
450 gildenschloss mit allem schnickschnack 

muss ja nicht unbedingt an der gilde hängen kann auch schloss von mister X heissen 

zurück zum thema schreiner ... endlich mal jemand der Krückstöcke für druiden bögen oder zauberstäbe erstellen kann .. 

ich könnt jetzt endlos aber nun ja "treadoverflood" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf bald 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pustelblume (15. Juli 2009)

Schwarzfelstiefen heroisch.... das wär was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlDroCa (15. Juli 2009)

Housing mit Werkstatt, Garten und Mine!!!

Das wäre toll.!

Aber mal was anderes. Wie wäre es wenn Blizz mehr für das RP in MMORPG machen würde? 
Mit den Patches wird es immer leichter 80 zu werden Reiten mit 20 usw. Alles wird auf Raids ausgelegt. Da kann Blizz gleich in jede Hauptstadt ein Portal zu der jeweilige Instanz machen. 

Mein Wunsch.

Man kann sich einen Marktstand kaufen mit dem man sich gegen eine geringe Standgebühr auf dem Marktplatz einer Stadt stellen kann. Dort können andere Spieler Waren direkt kaufen wie bei einem NPC. Der Händler kann festlegen was, wieviel und zu welchem Preis er anbietet.
Nachdem man sich ein Kleines Vermögen angespart hat wird aus dem Marktstand ein Wagen womit man durch die Lande ziehen kann. 
So kann ein Schmied eine Mobile Schmiede haben um auch zerbeulte Rüstungen ausserhalb der nächsten Ortschaft zu reparieren. 
Und so weiter!!

wäre echt toll wenn es sowas mal geben würde.


----------



## 11Raiden (15. Juli 2009)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


So meine Freunde der Sonne! *Finger vom Körper zusammenwegspreizt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist genau DAS!!!, worauf ich gewartet habe...

...ich hoffe Ihr lest auch mit Freude und Interesse die Post von uns durch....

Rüstungsoptik änderbar auf die Sachen, die man erbeutet und noch im Inventar hat (siehe Herr der Ringe Online). Das heißt die Stats der neuen Ausrüstung bleiben erhalten und das Aussehen kann man mit in seinem Besitz befindlichen (auch in Gildenbank?!?) Ausrüstungsgegenständen austauschen.


Dieser Vorschlag und die Reit- und Flugtieränderungsvorschläge fördern die Identifikation und Indivdualität mit dem Avatar und erhöht die langfristige Bindung zu diesem und zu dem Spiel!!! XD

Es gibt hier einen Thread Klassen statt Rassen oder so ähnlich und bezieht sich auf die Reit und Flugtiere.

z.B.
Reittier:


Krieger: Waffenschrank auf Reittier hinter dem Avatar oder zumindest gepanzert oder beides..zumindest groß Satteltaschen wären toll
Priester: einen Schattentier oder Lichtwesen zumRreiten
Magier: umschimmernde durchsichtige Kugel und Magier in Schneidersitz um Meditationshaltung zu dokumentieren...
Pala: bedient...
Hexer: bedient
Shami: Geisterwolf oder Rassenreittier mit indianischen Zeichen
Schurke: einen leicht durchsichtiges oder schimmendes, das sich vielleicht sogar tarnen kann.
Druide: Reisgestalt mit 60% auf auf 20 upgraden und ab 40 auf 100% * + ggf. Reittier nutzen möglich, wenn gewollt und gewünscht
Magier: umschimmernde durchsichtige Kugel und Magier in Schneidersitz um Meditationshaltung zu dokumentieren...
Todesritter: bedient
Jäger: ein Tier zähmen und reiten (ggf. nicht alle möglich sondern größere die reitbar erscheinen)


Flugmount


Hexer: brennendes FLugwesen o.ä.
Shami: einen Adler o.ä.
Magier: umschimmernde durchsichtige Kugel und Magier in Schneidersitz um Meditationshaltung zu dokumentieren...
Todesritter: bedient 
Priester: ein Schattenwesen oder Lichtwesen zum Fliegen
Druide: bedient
Schurke: ein leicht durchsichtige durchschimmerndes Flugtier, welches sich tarnen kann
Pala: ein Engel trägt einen in seinem ausgestreckten Armen (ähnlich wie die Wiedererweckung bei dem Todesritterstartgebiet)
Krieger: eine gepanzertes Flugtier
Jäger: eine fliegendes Tier zähmen und fliegen

So long...


----------



## Slighter (15. Juli 2009)

also ich fände das mit einem gildenheim geil, dann weiß man imemr wo man sich mit der gilde treffen, kann und es wäre noch geil wenn man dieses haus dann so einrichten könnte mit den bossen die die gilde gelegt hat also wie beim normalen housing nur halt für die gilde was ich besser finde, und naja dann noch das mit der verbesserung der alten raids, weil es leider kaum noch einer aq, mc, und die ganzen wunderbaren raids, wenn man die auf 80 so machen könnte als hero version, aber nur dann mit 25 leuten weil die raids dann trotzdem mit 40 leuten auszubauen wäre etwas schwer weil das auf 80 noch nitmals bei naxx so gemacht wurde was ich leider schade finde wieder so 20 und 40 raids wie damals damit es richtig schwer bleibt.


----------



## Kailexander (15. Juli 2009)

Eigene Charakter design wäre schon klasse . Das erhöht die abwechslung was momentan in wow fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich schau in die zukunft und mit patch 3.2 wird vieles besser und vl schaue ich dann wieder in die bg´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mann kann nur hoffen und vl erfüllt blizz denn traum der meisten spieler .....HOUSING .....wäre echt toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe blizz reagiert auf die abstimmungen und dass sie endlich ma was zu tun haben immerhin monatlich mindesten 120millionen umsatz is net wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (15. Juli 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Druide: Reisgestalt mit 60% auf auf 20 upgraden und ab 40 auf 100% * + ggf. Reittier nutzen möglich, wenn gewollt und gewünscht



Bitte nicht,... und wenn das kommt, dann nur, dass das Casten 1-3sek dauert, also wie ein normales Mount zum Beschwören braucht.

Ansonsten könnte Blizzard in allen Allianz&Horde Hauptstädten einen zusätzlichen (instanzierten?) Distrikt einbauen, indem alle ihre Häuser, Gärten, Minen etc. hinstellen könnten
Und außerdem gibt es ja im Wald von Elwynn und Brachland mehr als genug Platz für Häuser; Zumindestens wäre es für die Allianz interessant, da der Wald von Elywnn perfekt wäre (Viel Wald, genug Platz für Minen)...

Sonst geben ich allen anderen Recht, Free2Play Spiele schaffen es von Anfang an Housing einzubauen, Blizzard verdient sogar etwas, 13€/Monat x 11 Millionen Spieler, und schafft es trotzdem nicht, Housing zu machen.

- MfG Cheaters


----------



## blooooooody (15. Juli 2009)

irgendwie habt habt ihr solche Open-Event's gar nicht erwähnt was wirklich schade ist

und sonst ist es wirklich das Housing das man nach der Alpha Version wieder rausnahm


----------



## VeniShattrath (15. Juli 2009)

also was ich ja so toll an runes of magic finde ist das sie housing haben und gildenkriege das hat ein bestimmten reiz endlich mal ein ort wo man sich zurückziehen kann ohne das man von irgendjemand gestört wird und bei der gilden burg endlich mal ohne ein schlachtzug aufzumachen ne gildenbesprechung in ruhe machen kann. ohne das andere es mitbekommen.
ausserdem bieten die gilden kriege ne ganz eigene form von pvp^^

selbstdesignen klingt toll man siehts ja jeder hexe wie ich rennt mit den gleichen sachen rum wo bleibt da die individualität^^

ausserdem gibts auch sachen die einem nicht gefallen aber viel an attributen verbessern^^also ist man gezwungen so ein teil zu tragen denn man möchte ja seine neugewonnenen attribute nicht verlieren nur weil einem die sachen nicht gefallen.

ich finde auch das es viel zu wenige belohnungen für erfolge gibt da hat man sich mühselig ein erfolg erarbeitet um mal seine punkte aufzustocken und was kommt keine belohnung^^

eine frei gestalltetes interface klingt auch nicht schlecht hatten mal batender 4 aber das addon hat ein wenig rumgesponnen ein immer von ein bausatz ins nächste koppiert so das man 2 oder 3 mal die gleichen zauber draussen hatte und die anderen auf einmal weg waren was wärend des kampfes ziehmlich blöd war.

liebe grüße de Veni


----------



## Muinadan (15. Juli 2009)

So ein Eigenheim fände ich cool; allerdings wie realisieren? So wie vorgestellt, mit Kräutergarten, Schmiede, Mine? Hmm, dann würde die schöne Landschaft irgendwann weg sein, weil alles voll mit Häusern ist; finde ich schwierig, angemessen und realistisch umzusetzen.

Alten Kontent an neue Gegebenheiten angepaßt; toll!! Heroischer MC. In einer neuen Erweiterung, die in der Südsee spielt, könnte man ja für Edwin van Cleef eine neue Rolle vorsehen.


----------



## WAR_FAN (15. Juli 2009)

eigenheim muss mehr, sachen für erfolge müssen her, see+flugschlachten müssen her und auf jeden fall welt events wie zB bald vor arthas zitadelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fega (15. Juli 2009)

Rafterman1 schrieb:


> Classic Server. Mehr will ich nicht.



Signed
Ganz ohne Blutelfen und Paladine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (15. Juli 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> da kann man genau so gut SIMS spielen^^



Ähm.. Sims ist eine ganz andere Schublade.. Das ist das selbe wenn ich sagen würde: Ähhh WoW kostet Geld dann spielt doch lieber Gothic 3 oder son Krempel..
Es geht beim Housing darum wie schon oft geschrieben das man wieder bisschen Rollenspiel in die Welt des 4,5 K DPS MINIMUM bringen würde.


----------



## Cyclemaker (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich wäre immernoch für die neuen Berufe 
Schreiner mit Werkzeug Hobel und Holzfälleraxt - dann als Resourcen kann man Bäume fällen oder es dropt in so Baum-Mobs.
Herstellen kann der dann Stäbe, Holzschilde, Pfeile
später Tikkimasken (Holzmasken) 30Platzbehälter nur für die Bank (Holztruhe)
und fürs Housing dann noch Dachbalken etc.

Der andere Beruf wäre dann was fürs Housing :
Steinmetz (braucht keine neuen Resourcen)
Kann Mauersteine herstellen, Steinstatuen und Munition

Also die beiden neuen Berufe sollten die mal einführen !

Dann hätt ich noch ne Idee für ne neue Instanz in der blaue Items droppen und die je nach dem wer das höchste lvl der Grp hat ans lvl angepasst ist und nur bis Lvl79 bertretbar sein wird
Und zwar die Kanalgänge von Sturmwind. Instanzeingang ist Vorhanden (hinterm Tor der) und als Gegener gibt es Ratten samt Rattenboss und den Rattengoblins aus Elwynnwald. Der Endboss is dann ne Megaratte - die auch als Mount gedroppt werden kann.


----------



## Lightninger (15. Juli 2009)

Eigenheim und Eigendesigns der Klamotten sind wahrscheinlich die 
attraktivsten Neuerungen, auf die die WoW-Gemeinde wartet.

Ich persönlich finde den Bereich der Berufe noch zu wenig kreativ.
Ich stelle die Frage, warum nicht ein Meister/Großmeister seines Fachs mittels
"Forschung" selbst erstellte Rezepte herstellen kann. Dabei stelle ich mir
die Forschung wie folgt vor:

============================================
1.) Forschung in einem Forschungslabor in den Hauptstädten
2.) Die erforderlichen Zutaten können aus der Spielewelt genommen werden, 
     die dem Produkt gewisse Eigenschaften mitgeben. 
     Bsp.: 1x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 => +1 Zaubermacht
3.) Kreation als "Prototyp" herstellen (Forschungskosten je nach Ergebnis: 0,5 G pro Item-LVL)
4.) Registrierung des Rezeptes mit Abgabe des Prototypen im "Patentamt" in einer Bibliothek z.B. Sturmwind
     Soll das Rezept NICHT seelengebunden (blau oder lila Rezepte) sein, steigen die Kosten um das 10-fache.
5.) Anschließend kann das Rezept beliebig oft von einem selbst hergestellt werden, wenn es
     NICHT seelengebunden (blau oder lila Rezepte) war. 
============================================



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bif (15. Juli 2009)

Erstmal was mir nicht gefällt - SciFi Zeugs wie der Chopper und der Helikopter sowie Bomber und Jets. Das zerstört recht viel vom Fantasy Feeling.

Was ich gut fände wären accountgebundene Vorquests zu Instanzen und Schlachtfeldern. Das würde diese zwar nicht von Ihrem zur Dropzone reduzierten Status befreien, aber zumindest müsste man einmal die Quests erledigen und wüsste bescheid was es mit den Bösewichten da drin auf sich hat.

Housing für Gilden oder Spieler finde ich eine nette Idee, aber es wird wohl nicht möglich sein, die Häuser in nicht-instanziiertem Umfeld zu integrieren. Und dann wäre ja der Posereffekt weg - wozu dann also noch Häuser, wenn sie nicht jeder sehen kann? Ist ja für RP recht nett, aber mir ist es noch unklar wie sich tausende von Häusern realisieren lassen sollen.

Aus weniger mehr machen. Z.B. Längere Erlernphasen der angelegten Gegenstände und mehr Boni der Gegenstände - nicht Itemklasse - durch Anwendungserfahrung. Mir persönlich wäre es lieber ein Item länger zu verwenden und mit Boni über die Zeit aufzumotzen, als andauernd nach dem nächstbesseren zu hetzen. Und an dieser Stelle auch noch definitiv pro für individuelle Anpassung von Items.

LFG/LFM Suchfunktion: Wäre hilfreich zu sehen wie oft jemand schon in einer Instanz war und zu sehen, welche Ausrüstung er hat, bevor man in die Gruppe einläd. Ohne das ist man auf die subjektive Aussage des Spielers beschränkt. Ist zwar schön, wenn man etwas dann auch mit einer schwächeren Gruppe schafft, aber ich (als Tank besonders) würde gerne vielen Wipes von Zufallsgruppen vermeiden. Mir ist bewusst, dass das leider dem Equip&DPS Wahn zuträglich ist, aber mir fällt grad keine bessere Lösung zu dem Thema ein.

Berufe: Muss gestehen ich habe es meinem Vorposter abgeschaut, aber ich finde die Berufe doch recht langweilig und etwas Auffrischung könnten sie vertragen. Forschung ist eine nette Möglichkeit, aber auch die neuartige Kombination von Effekten und deren Ausprägung, wie es der ein odere andere aus dem Magiesystem von Oblivion kenne dürfte wären interessant. Birgt zwar ein großes Ausnutzpotential und Komplexität, aber würde doch einiges wieder interessanter machen.


----------



## dasharry (15. Juli 2009)

Das Eigenheim an sich ist keine schlechte Idee, nur kann dies sehr ausarten. Wenn jeder Char ab Stufe 80 sich für 1000 Gold ein Haus bauen kann, ist jedes Gebiet ganz schnell voll mit Häusern. Da finde ich die idee mit der Gildenhalle ein bisschen besser. Hier könnte man ja die gleichen Dinge wie im Haus mit einbauen ( Blümchengarten, Schmiede, Mine, usw.). Dann wäre die Anzahl Häuser ein wenig überschaubarer.

Neue Events wären auch Super. Z. B. ein Offener Kampf gegeben Arthas und seine Armee an dem Ally und Horde zeitgleich mitmachen. 100 Spieler gegen die Geissel und Bosse. Je nach Ausgang der Schlacht kann man dann verschiedene Aktionen einbauen. Athas rennt nach einem Sieg weiter und erobert den Turnierplatz oder Aly und Horde kämpfen nach einem Sieg um die Zitadelle oder oder oder... Quasi ein offener Raid mit beiden Fraktionen Seite an Seite.

Vorab sollte Blizz jedoch mal sehen, dass die Inis nicht so schnell überfordert sind.


----------



## Yanzul (15. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem "Waffenlernen" und nicht hinterher hetzen ist keine schlechte idee =)

vieleicht wäre es dann nett anzuschaun das das derzeitige "verzauberungssystem" 
evtl überarbeitet wird

es gibt ja vzk feuer frost schaden 

warum nicht in diesem fall - den schaden magischer natur belassen heisst 

Krummsäbel - Vzk Feuer - reiner feuerschaden 
je nach "lvln" mit dem item steigt dieser schaden und kann das ziel entzünden

allerdings pech wenn dann gegner immun gegen sowas sind "elementare" zb ..

also reine magische kampfwaffen die dann dem entsprechend auch grafik dargestellt werden

feuerverzauberung brennend 

würde meines erachtens das sammeln vieler waffen erfordern weil - und man müsste viel mit jeder "lernen" 

*** ja ich weiss solche vzk´s sind bekannt aus spielen wie dungeon siege baldurs gate etc.. hätte aber mal was
** damit auch mal der furor brannt wunden an den pfoten hat nit immer nur die mages ^.^

ps ..

jedes haus 1000 g ? nicht im geringsten !

wenn schon reise elefanten 20k kosten
dürfte nen haus mal eben bei 30 k liegen
ganz zu schweigen von der Gildenhalle 

soviel zum eingrenzen von häusern ..
was die sache um so vorstellbarer macht wenn die preise so hoch sind
(ja ich weiss um die goldkäufer - is halt nur idee)


----------



## ashbringer2 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich fänd das mit dem Eigenheim ne schöne Sache weil man so auch mal im Spiel selber einen Ort für sich schaffen kann!
DIe Möbel könt man ka bei nem Speciellen Npc kaufen für Gold und/oder Marken und halt bei Mops(gering) und bei Instanz Mops also Trash(gering bis mittel) und beim Boss halt gibt es immer ein Teil bzw. eine Trophäe zb. Illiadans Krieggleven kommen als Eingangtor vor dein Haus


----------



## fr4nkyz (15. Juli 2009)

Spielerhäuser...

und mehr Belohnungen für Erfolge ( was will ich mit so nem blöden
Protodrachen für nen Erfolg wenn ich eh mit meinem Ingi Heli am meisten
rumdüse? - oder genauso was will ich mit nem scheiß Rehkitz für 75 Pets
wenn unter den 75 Pets mindestens 30 "schönere" sind )

Ach und ein anpassbares Interface wäre mal was ( stört schon wenn
nach irgendeinem Patch die Addons versagen und man wieder alles
neu ordnen muss <.< )

und Modische Selbstverwirklichung xD das wärs mal mit Level 1 Klamotten
durchs BG zu rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nirvana  ! (15. Juli 2009)

Gegen housing 1. schonmal was von der bank gehört? wozu also sollte man sachen im haus abladen  können^^
 2. die sollen sich mit etwas beschäfigen das uns auch was bringt ( zb das ini prob)


für den 2ten talentbaum im pvp wäre ich auch dann könnte man endlich ohne angst vor ständigen nerfs einen twink hochziehen D:


----------



## Bitorez (15. Juli 2009)

Bei dem Housing würd ich es so machen das nur du selbst dein Haus sehen kannst und Leute die in der selben Gruppe sind wie du. Und beim Gildenhaus das selbe das da zum Bsp nur die Gildenmitglieder reinkönnen ( den so Gildenschlachten wird es niemals richtig geben in wow )

dann noch so eine art Hausruhestein der dich direkt zu deinem Haus portet

und das Haus sollte man überall hinsetzten können ( außer in Instanzen  ), also ich würden in dem Fall mein Haus an dem Flussnabel im Sholazarbecken stellen oder auf so ein kleines Stück Erde was in Nagrand am Himmel rumfliegt ( am besten das stück am Thron Elemente mit dem Wasserfall )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (15. Juli 2009)

hallo

mal ganz erlich was soll das mit den häusern den bringen ob ich nun in ner stadt stehe und mich langweile oder in meinem haus ist doch egal also ich brauch das nicht wenn ich in meine eigenen 4 wände will mach ich den rechner aus und dreh mich um und schwups bin ich in meinem heim.


gruß  Drago


----------



## Bighorn (15. Juli 2009)

Mein Wunsch wäre auch ein Eigenheim/Gildenheim, vieleicht gleich verbunden mit neuen Berufe zB dem Schreiner/Drechsler. Das man Bäume fällen kann zeigt ja schon eines der Tagesquests.
Das Problem, die Häuser müßten instanziert sein. Die Probleme die Blizz aber mit den Instanzserver hat dürften wohl dazu führen das man ein Eigenheim/Gildenheim hat, es aber wegen überfüllung der Instanzserver nicht betreten kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mir auch ein überarbeiten der Berufe wünschen. Individuelle Questreihen für diverse Pläne. 
Wer Schmied ist wird es kennen, die langeweile im Beruf. Erz gefarmt und in einer Woche alles gelernt, laaaangweilig !!!

Equip umfärben wäre auch was feines, ich meine welcher DK möchte schon in einer quitscheentchengelben Brustplatte rum rennen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann ja nicht so schwer sein das ein Inschriftenkundiger durch zermahlen von Kräuter an Farbpulver kommt und ein Alchi die zu diversen Farben mischen kann.

Hätte auch nichts dagegen das man fraktionsübergreifend raiden kann, vor allem sich unterhalten kann. Wer sich auf die Mütze geben will kann dass dann auf PvP-Server tun oder eben auf die Schlachtfelder gehen.
Da würde dann Blizz aber wohl mit den Überlegungen des Fraktionswechsels bares durch die Lapen gehen.


----------



## Kailexander (15. Juli 2009)

ashbringer2 schrieb:


> Ich fänd das mit dem Eigenheim ne schöne Sache weil man so auch mal im Spiel selber einen Ort für sich schaffen kann!
> DIe Möbel könt man ka bei nem Speciellen Npc kaufen für Gold und/oder Marken und halt bei Mops(gering) und bei Instanz Mops also Trash(gering bis mittel) und beim Boss halt gibt es immer ein Teil bzw. eine Trophäe zb. Illiadans Krieggleven kommen als Eingangtor vor dein Haus



meine idee wenn man bosse killt das man dann duplikate bekommt z.B. wenn man ragnaros killt man denn hammer hat oder wenn man arthas killt man frostmourne hat aber wie gesagt nur zum housing und nur duplikate.Vl auch mit feng shui bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mann dann bessere drop chance auf möbel oder so bekommt.(feng shui kommt von asiatischen und bedeutet soviel das wenn man die möbel symetrisch und farblich gleich stellt das man dann sehr viel glück hat)oder nen eigenen kräutergarten enn man kräuterkundiger is oder mine falls man bergbauer is oder ne nähmaschine oder sowas wenn man schneider is ich könnte diese liste unendlich weiter führen aber ich will noch platz für andere lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Liebe grüsse eure alundrai 

P.S. vergesst nich mein deathengel zu füttern..... bitte


----------



## Soraso (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich fände das mit den Häusern auch gut. Nur wie wird so etwas umgesetzt. Leider kenne ich dies nicht aus anderen Spielen. Ich denke wenn man so etwas für die Masse von Spielern macht, werden ja Großstädte entstehen, die das Bild verschandeln würden. Also meine Frage wie setzt man das um ?


----------



## Cheaters (15. Juli 2009)

Mir fehlt noch ein Punkt:

Blizzard sollte die PvP/ Ehrentitel Titel wieder einführen...
Ich würde gerne Großmarschall oder Ritter der Allianz werden.

Edit: Hier könnte in SW der neue Distrikt für die Häuser sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre dann das "Wohnviertel" ^^


----------



## Xalimera (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hier wäre meine Wunschliste:

1. Fliegen in der alten Welt.

2. Die Möglichkeit zu haben, seinen Char "ummodeln" zu können, zumindest, was die Farben betrifft. (Manche Teile sehen leider fürchterlich aus).

3. Im PvP erworbene Teile auch im PvE tragen zu können, z.B. Austausch der Abhärtung gegen Tempo oder Trefferwertung usw. 
    Wenn ich dann wieder PvP spielen möchte, tausche ich diese Werte wieder zurück. Jeder PvP-Spieler weiß, wielange es dauert, 
    bis man so seine 40000 Punkte (und mehr) endlich zusammen hat. 

Ein Eigenheim brauche ich persönlich hier in WoW nicht. Ich mache dann den PC aus und lebe mein RL.

Aber ich laß mich überraschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salfarion (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich hätte gern das T1 mit den Werten vom T8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wardens-Dryade (15. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar ist zwar fast Jeder dafür ein Haus in WoW zu besitzen... aber wenn IHR mal bedenkt...wie vieeele Häuser es dann werden wo bleibt dann die Landschaft (was in Classic immernoch für sich spricht - Nice Landschaften)? Wie oder wo will Blizzard über Tausend von Häusern hinein "bauen"?
Also sooo eine tolle und gute Idee ist das auch nicht...
Aber Jeder hat dazu eine andere Meinung :> *gg*


<<Was das mit den "Alten Inhalten(Instanzen wie Ony MC BWL) von WoW" mich stören würde, wenn die einen neuen Content bekommen würden...die sollten in Azeroth bleiben und wenn, wirklich nur angepasst werden. Z.B. dass man die einfach auf Heroisch umstellen kann und dann auch wirklich wieder wie früher 40 Leute braucht. Also sollte da nichts geändert werden was die Spielerzahl angeht oder wie die Taktiken der Bosse sind (sonst ist das feeling der alten Classic Instanzen weg). Ich wäre nur für eine Anpassung auf Heroisch. 
(Die meisten die das hier lesen, werden nur die Leute wirklich verstehen die Classic schon gespielt haben und alles mit erlebten.)
Dublikate sind nicht schlecht - ABER ich bin total dagegen dass man Frostmourne bekommen kann. Immerhin, wer die Geschichte von Warcraft kennt weiss was Frostmourne eigentlich für ein "Schwert" ist.>>



<<Flugschlachten oder Seeschachten können wirklich mit dem neuen Addon rausgebracht werden.
Was mein Vorschlag aber wäre um zu üben wäre z.B. wie wir den Patch mit dem Tunier sehen, mit einem (Boden)-Mount zu Kämpfen. Gäbe zumindest auch ein neues Feeling.>>


<<Ich weiss nicht aber T-sets umzugestalten (ja es stimmt! Manche Set-Teile sind so versaut) ist eine Sache für sich. Sie dienen nicht nur wegen Stats etc. sondern auch um der Erkennung wie weit DU es erreicht hast. Außerdem wird sowas viele spieler erstmal verwirren und auch irgendwo den Classen-Style untertauchen.>>

Fraktionswechsel gab es schonmal (alte WoW zeiten), wurde aber weg gepatcht. Na ja unterhalten wäre schon nice dennoch fraktionsübergreifend Raiden ist schon cool und so aber! da geht die Geschichte und der Hass zwischen Allianz und Horde unter. Natürlich sollte es wirklich mal sowas geben !wenigstens nur "EINE" Instanz! wo Horde und Allianz zusammen arbeiten müsste. Da wäre der (eigentliche Endboss) Instanzguide "Die Schwarze Zitadelle" wo Arthas als Boss drinnen auf uns wartet, der perfecte Punkt. Wie viele Spieler rein müssten um den anzugehen würde ich volle raidgrp eher vorschlagen 20 Allianzler 20 Hordler. Aber na ja ich lass mal gut sein ^^ ich bin nicht Blizz ich lass mich überraschen.

Das mit den Erfolgen kommt sicher noch von ganz allein. Darüber würde ich mir keine gedanken machen, bei sowas is Blizzard creativ!! =P

Na ja danke fürs Lesen ^^ ich höre derweil mal lieber auf.
*gg* Gute Ideen sind wirklich dabei auch gute Meinungen dazu +up =D


----------



## Eiwynn (15. Juli 2009)

Wozu Häuser? Nee DANKE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Lagfreie Zonen* das wünsche ich mir.
*DALARAN*
Mehr braucht man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rietze (15. Juli 2009)

Irgendwo habe ich schonmal gelesen, wenn man ein Haus hat, dann hat man nurnoch einen weiteren Ort um sich langzuweilen, anstand in Dalaran vor der Bank, sprich es bringt einem recht garnichts, außer das die Häuser aus anderen Spielen kopiert sind....


----------



## Frisko (15. Juli 2009)

ganz klar das liebe housing und natürlich die Modische Selbstverwicklichung wären meinen absoluten favouriten....eher noch die modische slbstverwircklichung...ich stell mir nur meinen retri pala im t2 set auf nem battelground vor....bääähmmm...einfahc nur bäääääm xD

Gruß
Frisko


----------



## the Huntress (15. Juli 2009)

Mehr Events! Neben den Feiertagen wünsche ich mir wöchentliche Events.
EXP-Boni in den Low Level Gebieten, Rennen auf der Rennbahn in der schimmernden Ebene, Eventbosse in diversen Instanzen die nicht nur für 80er etwas zu bieten haben...das wäre mal was! Da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten, so könnte man auch neue Erfolge einbauen wie "Gewinne Event XY. Belohnung : Titel/Wappenrock".


----------



## Asmodäus (15. Juli 2009)

Ich wünsche mir das WoW wieder mehr in die Richtung Rollenspiel geht und das jede Klasse was besonderes ist. Das WoW wieder mehr Tiefgang bekommt und nicht so vorkommt wie ein Billiges Asia Online Game.


----------



## Lofwyr01 (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich denke das mit dem Housing ist eine gute Idee vielleicht könnte man sich je nach Beruf noch eine Werkstatt (Schmied/Schmiede; Alchy/ Alchylabor ect) drann bauen das wäre echt cool.


----------



## WarlockLuth (15. Juli 2009)

Ohhh, Ja. Housing wäre echt mal was tolles, dann könnte das RP langsam wieder aufleben! *freu*


----------



## Droyale (15. Juli 2009)

tiggerchan schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir mehr Story, mehr spannug mehr Dungeon im classic stayle! BWL, MC, Old Naxx und nicht sowas wie Malygos 10min und tod ist der Aspekt ...
> 
> Ingamesequenzen wären auch geil!
> 
> am besten Wotlk neu machen>_< schlechteste addon eva^^


gibt ja auch bisher nur 2 du trottel...

BTT: Ich wär für Gildenhallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dallan (15. Juli 2009)

Meine Wünsche wären im Moment ...

- WOW soll nicht noch leichter werden. Das klassische WOW hatte schon etwas.
- Eigene Häuser wären doch nett. Auch Gildenhäuser wären eine gute Sache.
- Die Rüstungen sollten allgemein schöner werden. Das das geht beweisen andere Games.
- Weg mit unpassendem Spielinhalt. Was tun Motorräder in dem Game?
- Das Zusammenspiel müßte mehr gefördert werden. Z.B. schwere Quests mit besseren Belohnungen.

cu

Dallan


----------



## Tilim (15. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mich besonders über PvE Massenschlachten freuen. z.B. könnte um bestimmten zeiten am Tag Arthas mit Tausenden Guhlen und anderen anhängern ein gebiet angreifen und um dies zu verteidigen bräuchte man ungefähr so viele leute wie an den Tausenwinterschlachten teilnehmen. Wenn man gewinnt könnte man sich zu verschiedenen punkten vorkämpfen und es wird immer schwieriger den nächsten Punkt einzunehmen. Am ende könnte irgendein Ultra Weltboss stehen [vielleicht Todesschwinge] und wenn man den legt bekommt man neue Epische oder bessere Gegenstände. Aber natürlich sollte diese boss erst nach 4 monaten oder so von ultra elite gilden besiegt werden. Dieses Event könnte 2 mal am Tag starten und es könnte auch so augfebaut sein dass der ganze Bildschirm voller Mobs ist und die magier schön mit blizzard reindonnern können und die Nahkämpfer konnten spezielle Pässe sichern wo besonders starke Mobs einzeln durchkommen. Man könnten wenn die schlacht gewonnen ist für jeden gegner den man getötet hat marken bekommen die man gegen zeugs eintauschen kann so ähnlich wie bei den splittern bei Tausendwinter. Das wäre mal was ganz neues.
Ich muss dazu aber sagen dass ich erst ziemlich spät angefangen habe WOW zu spielen (ca. 4 monate nach BC) und es vielleicht schonmal solche events gegeben hat die ich nicht miterlebt habe.


----------



## ObelixHix (15. Juli 2009)

Housing were cool da könnteman sich auch eineh ausgestopften Hogger reinstellen und von der WoW Lotteri bin ich auch überzeugt, dann könnte jedemenge Farmerei wegfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Maddin (15. Juli 2009)

Also für mich als RPler wäre natürlich eine Gildenhalle bzw Gildenhaus das tüpfelchen auf dem I. Wenn man es für Treffen und oder nettes Beisammensein nutzen könnte wäre toll. Und vielleicht könnte auch wie in RoM je nach Ausstattung des Hauses ein Ausruhe-Bonus ablaufen. Dieses ewige Gasthaus aufsuchen stört doch manchmal sehr.

Was die Rüstung angeht. Es gibt doch für schneider Farbstoffe. Warum kann man die nicht, sagen wir für 20g kaufen und auf die einzelnen Rüstungsteile aufbringen um sie zu färben ähnlich wie in Guild Wars. Dieses manchmal doch bunte Aussehen einiger Chars vor allem im Anfangsgebieten ist doch zu peinlich denke ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (15. Juli 2009)

Classic Server wären mein größter Wunsch. Wird aber wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben, egal wieviele andere Leute danach schreien


----------



## Wardens-Dryade (15. Juli 2009)

Das is richtig. Classic Server wären das absolute Spielvergnügen was sogar ich aufsuchen würde.


----------



## atarius83 (15. Juli 2009)

Für Gelegenheitsspieler und solche die einfach neben WOW noch ne Familie und nen Beruf haben, aber trotzdem an der Story interessiert sind: Wäre es sehr cool wenn man elementare story Instanzen(wie Black Tempel, Naxa, HDZ 3, Eiskronenzitadelle usw.) auch mit 5 Spielern spielen könnte. Quasi ein very easy mode oder Story Mode, bei dem sowohl die Mobs und Bosse einfacher gehalten sind, als auch die Beute, meinetwegen wird halt dann kein T- irgendwas gedroppt,hauptsache ich habe als Gelegenheitsspieler auch mal die Chance Arthas oder Kel Thuzad gegenüberzustehen. Um die Bosse dann vielleicht nicht ganz so lächerlich erscheinen zu lassen könnte man eventeull eine Hand voll Bots mitkriegen z.B. ein paar Krieger des Argentumkreuzzuges etc. die man dann wie in manchen quests beschwören und kontrollieren kann.
Zwar werden hier wieder eine Reihe von Hardcore spielern sich aufregen, dass ja sowieso immer alles leichter in WOW wird, aber es gibt einfach sehr viele Spieler die gut ein Drittel des Spiels nie zu sehen bekommen, weil sie nicht die Zeit etc haben ums sich an stundenlangen Raids zu beteiligen beziehungsweise mal in einen reinzukommen, weil man ohne beziehungen meist nicht einfach random in einem raid mitgenommen wird.und wenn dann dauert die suche nach raidmitgliedern den ganzen tag bis man dann endlich zocken kann, dauert ja oft schon eine einfach Ini ewig bis man 5 passende leute zusammen hat.
Wie gesagt mir geht es nicht unbedingt dann drum leichter als gelegenheitsspieler an gutes Equip zu kommen sondern, darum dass ich einfach als Warcraftfan genausoviel von den Spielinhalten und der Story mitbekommen will wie andere Spieler die einfach mehr Zeit zum Spielen haben als ich oder Leute denen es vielleicht ähnlich geht.


----------



## Lapilatus (15. Juli 2009)

atarius83 schrieb:


> Für Gelegenheitsspieler und solche die einfach neben WOW noch ne Familie und nen Beruf haben, aber trotzdem an der Story interessiert sind: Wäre es sehr cool wenn man elementare story Instanzen(wie Black Tempel, Naxa, HDZ 3, Eiskronenzitadelle usw.) auch mit 5 Spielern spielen könnte. Quasi ein very easy mode oder Story Mode, bei dem sowohl die Mobs und Bosse einfacher gehalten sind, als auch die Beute, meinetwegen wird halt dann kein T- irgendwas gedroppt,hauptsache ich habe als Gelegenheitsspieler auch mal die Chance Arthas oder Kel Thuzad gegenüberzustehen. Um die Bosse dann vielleicht nicht ganz so lächerlich erscheinen zu lassen könnte man eventeull eine Hand voll Bots mitkriegen z.B. ein paar Krieger des Argentumkreuzzuges etc. die man dann wie in manchen quests beschwören und kontrollieren kann.
> Zwar werden hier wieder eine Reihe von Hardcore spielern sich aufregen, dass ja sowieso immer alles leichter in WOW wird, aber es gibt einfach sehr viele Spieler die gut ein Drittel des Spiels nie zu sehen bekommen, weil sie nicht die Zeit etc haben ums sich an stundenlangen Raids zu beteiligen beziehungsweise mal in einen reinzukommen, weil man ohne beziehungen meist nicht einfach random in einem raid mitgenommen wird.und wenn dann dauert die suche nach raidmitgliedern den ganzen tag bis man dann endlich zocken kann, dauert ja oft schon eine einfach Ini ewig bis man 5 passende leute zusammen hat.
> Wie gesagt mir geht es nicht unbedingt dann drum leichter als gelegenheitsspieler an gutes Equip zu kommen sondern, darum dass ich einfach als Warcraftfan genausoviel von den Spielinhalten und der Story mitbekommen will wie andere Spieler die einfach mehr Zeit zum Spielen haben als ich oder Leute denen es vielleicht ähnlich geht.



Also als Gelegenheitsspieler hast du es ja wohl mit Patch 3.2 recht einfach auch zu zehnt Eiskronenzitadelle zu betreten,   ne? Und Kel kannste jetzt ja auch recht schnell sehen in 10er Variante ,denn das geht fast genauso schnell wie ne 5er Ini das man vor dem steht^^.
Also auf meinem Server sind so oft 10er udn 25er random Raids sowohl Naxx als auch Ulduar verstehe da nicht das Problem und 5er Instanzen naja gehen viele nicht mehr rein weil es einfach sich nicht mehr lohnt außer Daily.
Ich hoffe du hast dir mal Patch 3.2 angeshaut und erkennst wie einfach Blizz es jetzt den Gelegenheitsspielern gemacht hat also noch einfacher gehts wirklich nicht mehr!
1. Embleme der Eroberung droppen jetzt auch in Naxx/Obsi/Auge und in 5er Instanzen.
2. Embleme des Triumphs bekommt man bei der Daily HC Quest
3. Raidinstanzen lassen sich jetzt beliebig lang verlängern, ich meine damit das die Wochen ID beliebig lang verlängert werden kann. Also gehste mit 10 Leuten rein und kommt bis sagen wir in 10er Ulduar zu Freya dann kannste die ID verlängern um eine Woche und stehst dann wieder vor Freya, könnt also dort weiter machen. Packt ihr es nicht könnt ihr die ID wieder verlängern bis ihr nachen Wochen/Monaten vor Yogg-Saron steht.

Also erzähl mir nicht, dass es dir als Gelegenheitsspieler noch zu schwer fällt am Content teil zu haben -.-!

Hab mal was in einem Forum gelesen ,dort machte jemand eine Bemerkung zum nächsten Addon. Ist aber alles nichts bestätigtes sondern war nur jemand der einen bei Blizz kannte und der hörte auf oder so und hat dem was berichtet was angeblich momentan entwickelt wird.

Daraus ging hervor,jetzt zu deiner Story, dass Blizz, das Leveln ändert will dahingegen das man erst wieterleveln kann wenn man eine bestimmt Quest erfüllt hat. Sprich die nächste Stufe wird durch ein Quest freigeschlaten umso für noch mehr tiefe in der Story sorgen zu können, dass keiner z.B. in Instanzen levelt zumindest nur eine Stufe und dann muss er ne Questline machen die ihm erlaubt die nächste Stufe angehen zu können.

Einer hatte hier noch im Forum gesagt Blizz soll sich mal wieder Zeit nehmen für Qualität. Da gibt es auch was schönes dazu ,angeblich entwickelt Blizz an der nächsten Stufe des Phasings und sind ganz Stolz darauf.
Nämlich an Zufallsgenerierende Gegenden, also jedesmal wenn du die Gegend neu betritts sieht sie anders aus.

Auch was sehr schön ist und erwähnt wurde das man im nächsten Addon ,welches er als Südmeer ausgab, mit einem Schiff die komplette Welt befahren kann sprich das zum Hafen rennen aufs Boot steigen dann losfahren udn jetzt kommts "Ladebildschirm" gibt es dann nicht mehr. Es ist eine komplette begehbare Welt bzw. mit schiffen befahrbar ,man soll überall anlegen können in Azeroth.

Wie gesagt Phasing,komplette Welt befahrbar(Schiff) und zum Leveln ist nichts bestätigtes und keine Offiziele Quelle, nur eine Gerücht aber wie ich finde wenn man alles gelesen hat zu gut geschrieben für ein Gerücht^^.


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

Housing ganz klar .... aber gildenhaus ( halt nur für gilden member ) sowie ein eigenes haus ( logisch für sich selber und wenn man jemanden mit drinnen haben möchte dann nur per einladung)

könnte ja auch ein instanziertes gebiet sein ( wie in eiskrone ) das man halt durch ein portal rennt und dann paar häuser stehn sieht und dann halt in das haus gehn was man sich ausgesucht hat ... 
müssen ja keine massen sein 5 häuser reichen ja da jedes zusätzliche haus noch eine extra instanz ist wo man eine ID auf wow-char lebenslänge hat ... oder doch ehr account gebunden ist ...
könnte man die twinks auch gleich mit rein stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. und das sollte dann wie ein gasthaus funktionieren 200% erhohlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yulka (16. Juli 2009)

mich würde viel mehr interessieren wo die reise bei wow hingeht? ich will mehr inhalt, mehr story & mehr individualität. dieser "armee" charakter von den t9 sets ist ja noch ok, aber warum werden sämtliche modelle recycled? wenn man sich in dalaran umschaut sehen doch eh schon alle gleich aus. ist denen bei blizzard die kreativität ausgegangen? wann kommen mal wieder world events? dieses braukrüge schleppen und kinder durch die welt führen kann ja wohl nicht alles sein...


ich selber spiele seit 2005 , aber in keiner raidgilde, hab persönlich auch kein problem wenn es schlachtzüge geben würde wo man als gelegenheitsspieler eher seltener reinkommt (war ja früher genauso) das war doch das ursprüngliche prinzip bei wow, das es dinge gab die nicht jeder hatte ...
ich denke mal bas blizzard den spagat zwischen casual und highend content vergeigt hat, leider. im moment ist alles einheitsbrei und ich denke mal das ich dieses jahr auch fremdgehen werde. mit aion, jumpgate evolution und später auch startrek online stehen konkurenten in den startlöchern die erstmalig blizzard unter druck setzen können...


gruss
markus


----------



## Rûby612 (16. Juli 2009)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...




Ich muss mich da auch mal ganz dringend anschließen, so ein Eigenheim bei WOW, das wäre schon der Hammer, und die Idee mit den eigenen Wersktätten oder Gärten find ich super, so könnte jeder sein Gewerbe auch von "zuhause" aus betreiben.
Alchemisten könnten sich zum Beispiel ein Alchemie-Labor aufstellen und müssten dafür nicht immer die weiten Wege in Kauf nehmen.
Kräuterkundler könnten sich die derzeit wichtigsten Kräuter anbauen, entweder um die Skillung zu erhöhen oder um die wichtigesten Sachen für Tränke etc. immer bereit zu haben.
Die Idee mit dem Eigenheim, würde ich persönlich vollstens unterstützen, auch wenn ich denke, dass in nächster Zeit nicht allzu viel Hoffnung besteht, das Blizz uns diesen Wunsch erfüllt


----------



## Elenenedh (16. Juli 2009)

blooooooody schrieb:


> irgendwie habt habt ihr solche Open-Event's gar nicht erwähnt was wirklich schade ist
> 
> und sonst ist es wirklich das Housing das man nach der Alpha Version wieder rausnahm



Unter Welt-Events stelle ich mir sowas vor wie die Öffnung von Ahn'Qiraj, die Scourge-Invasion vor Wrath oder auch Weltbosse wie die Emerald Dragons und Kazzak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokir (16. Juli 2009)

Solche Seeschlachten zwischen Schiff und Schiff wäre auch was feines. Mit Entern und alles was dazu gehört. Schön das so viele das Eigenheim gewählt haben. Das wünsch ich mir auch schon lange Zeit.


----------



## ***TPU*** (16. Juli 2009)

Was mir klar fehlt, egal ob jetzt im Eigenheim oder auch einfach nur in der Gaststätte im oberen Geschoss: *Der Kleiderschrank*


*Kleiderschrank:*
In im können alle kompletten Rüstungsset (zb. T1, T2, etc) abgelegt werden. Ein komplettes Set belegt einen Slot und kann auch nur komplett wieder entnommen werden. 

Wozu das ganze? 
Ich spiele seit Anbeginn WoW, habe mir T1, T2, T3 usw alles mühseelig erarbeitet.... inzwischen ist die Bank zum Erbrechen gefüllt und die kostbaren Setteile müssen verkauft werden um Platz zu schaffen...
Das tut einem in der Seele weh.... Normale Epics lösch ich ohne Schmerzen, aber die Setteile müssten erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Schmiddel (16. Juli 2009)

***TPU*** schrieb:


> Was mir klar fehlt, egal ob jetzt im Eigenheim oder auch einfach nur in der Gaststätte im oberen Geschoss: *Der Kleiderschrank*
> 
> 
> *Kleiderschrank:*
> ...



Da war einer schneller....aber ich geb dir vollkomen recht!
Ich selber sammle auch die T-Teile (und nicht nur ich, da gibt es einige) und die Bank platzt aus allen Nähten. Da wäre für die T-Teile ein Kleiderschrank die Lösung. Vllt in Verbindung mit dem Housing? Selbst wenn, es gibt die Gasthöfe mit Gästezimmer. Die Schränke da drin verwenden, ähnlich wie bei einer Bank.

Klar können jetzt wieder die Leute kommen und sagen " T-Set sammeln, is ja keine Kunst. T1-6 farm ich mir als 80er locker zusammen" Da mögen sie sicherlich recht haben. Aber letztendlich weiss jeder selbst, welche Teile er sich mühsam erarbeitet hat.  Ich selber habe mir meine 2 fehlenden T6 teile auch erst mit 80 aus Sunwell geholt, bin aber trotzdem Stolz auf die Rest, wo ich mir als 70er bekommen habe.


----------



## Takvoriana (16. Juli 2009)

Es wäre schön, wenn es mehr Möglichkeiten geben würde, sich mit seinem Charakter zu identifizieren.
So zum Beispiel Reittiere, die nur den Klassen vorbehalten sind und die man sich durch eine epische Quest erarbeiten muß!!
Zu BC Zeiten fande ich die Questreihe für die epische Druidenflugform sehr schön.
Oder die epische Jägerquest ( Stufe 60), wo man als Belohnung den wunderschönen Bogen und den Stab bekommen hat.
Leider fehlen solche Klassenbezogenen Soloquests heute ganz.


----------



## Rhokan (16. Juli 2009)

> Unter Welt-Events stelle ich mir sowas vor wie die Öffnung von Ahn'Qiraj, die Scourge-Invasion vor Wrath oder auch Weltbosse wie die Emerald Dragons und Kazzak smile.gif



Das Wrath-Event hat mich ziemlich an die ZG-Seuche erinnert :> Und ich hätte beides gerne mal wieder! :>

Brraaaiiins


----------



## Rathark (16. Juli 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung einige neue Emotes, gerade auch auf/mit den Reittieren würden etwas mehr Flair und Charme nach WoW zurückbringen!!! Z.b. einen Knicks mit dem Pferd... Oder das pferd grasen lassen usw.

Und ich würde es toll finden wenn man die Möglichkeit hätte wie Stoffies (Mage, Priest, Warlock usw.) eine Robe bzw. ein (Gilden)Gewand, über die/seine tatsächliche Rüstung zu legen. Das hätte doch mal was oder? =))


P.S.: "Die Idee von Gildenhäusern finde ich echt klasse!!!!" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxVesraxX (16. Juli 2009)

ich find mehr die weltevents und die belohungen für erfolge cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alles andere find ich auch super aber events und belohnungen einfach nur nice







mfg vesra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ardmorawn (16. Juli 2009)

der todesritter könnte aber noch n fortbewegungsmittel vertragen, zb, sich in einen schwarzen nebel vewandeln und so fliegen können....mounts sind hat man nie genug...

jede klasse/fraktion sollte was spezielles haben

eigenheim, spitze! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba-Noob (16. Juli 2009)

Spielmechanik und Interface
- individuell anpassbares Interface wie zurzeit nur über Addons wie Bartender oder Bongos möglich
- Verbesserung des AH (ähnlich wie mit Auctioneer)
- Die besten und notwendigsten Addons bzw. deren Funktionen und Inhalte sollten in WoW integriert werden z. B. Deadly Boss Mods, Recount etc. - Blizz hat bereits damit angefangen und mit Patch 3.2 wird das fortgeführt z. B. Questgeber und Mobs auf der Minimap
- ein Questbuch ohne Beschränk
- Fliegen für 60+ Chars auch auf Azeroth 

Dungeons
- Nicht nur neue 5er Dungeons, sondern auch neue Dungeons für Azeroth und die Scherbenwelt für niedrigere Stufen
- Neue 80er Dungeons oder Raids in der Scherbenwelt oder Azeroth, damit diese auch von 80ern wieder bevölkert werden
- 1-Mann-Dungeons 

Chars, Klassen und Rassen
- Die Gleichmacherei sollte aufhören und die Klassen und Rassen wieder einzigartiger machen
- Mehr Wahlfreiheit für die Talentbäume, individuellere Verteilung der Punkte - es laufen doch alle Mages, DKs, Tankdruiden, Priesterheiler usw. mit der gleichen Skillung rum
- Besondere Erfolge, die dem Char wirklich etwas bringen z. B. Talentverbesserung, Attribute etc.
- Mehr rassenspezifische Vor- und Nachteile, die die unterschl. Rassen mehr voneinander unterscheiden (war damals klasse, dass nur der Zwergenpriester den Antifearbuff hatte)
- Frei verteilbare Attribute für jeden Levelanstieg

Erfolge
- Mehr Erfolge für die unterschiedlichen Berufe
- Erfolge für das Verkaufen im AH oder das Goldbesitzen z. B. besitz 100 G, 1000 G, 5000 G, 10000 G usw.

Berufe
- Die Erschaffung von hochwertigen nicht gebundenen Waffen (zurzeit nur Itemlevel 200) und nur für den eigenen Char noch bessere Waffen, die aber auch entprechend horrende Mats oder gar ne schwierige Aufgabe erfordern.
- Stärkung der Sammelberufe


----------



## selberwolf (16. Juli 2009)

Muss auch mal ne kleinigkeit dazu schreiben ^^

Die bisherigen Legendarys waren bisher immer auf bestimmte Klassen beschränkt und vorallem die Classics noch wirklich schwer zu bekommen.
Meine Idee diese Items genau wie die Accoutgebundenen Levelabhängig machen, dann hätte die ganze Arbeit wenigstens nen Sinn gehabt ^^


----------



## Lykis (16. Juli 2009)

gilden/Spielerhäuser    zusätzlich solte man je nach größe eine bestimme anzahl an twinks dort quasi als npc abstellen können  so gammelt die hälfte davon nicht nur im char auswahl Bildschirm rum


der  sinn der sache ist das man somit auf die berufe / taschen usw  zurückgreifen kann


----------



## Harlon0822 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin Für mehr Belohnungen bei Erfolgen 

Und eine gute idee.......Eine andere Kampfmechanik dieses hinstellen z.B als Range und dann drauf zu Ballern bis er tod ist!!! Sonder irgendwas machen mit viel effekten oder anderen bewegungen beim zauber im Nahkampf usw. Einfach eine andere Kampfart!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (17. Juli 2009)

Die MMOPRG die ich kenne haben alle die Möglichkeit die eigene Rüstung einzufärben. Das wär doch mal was. So sieht nicht jeder gleich aus. 

Meinem Schurken stehen die dunklen Northrend-Klamotten ja, aber als Pala hätte ich lieber ne strahlende Rüstung... Bin doch kein DK!


----------



## Naviiq (17. Juli 2009)

Gief pre-BC Server oder die AQ-Revival-Tour!


----------



## Mävel1 (17. Juli 2009)

bevor die hier iregndwelche housing systeme und so reinbringen sollten sie sich erstmal wieder mühe geben mit den T teilen ich meine t9 sieht voll zum kotzen aus und stoff und die ganzen kategorien sehen gleich aus ich meine HALLO was soll das da hatt man doch garkein bock in irgendwelche raids zu gehn und tausend mal zu whipen für was das ich gleich aussehe wie der mage oder priester da sieht man mal wieder dass wow immer mehr zum hau drauf spiel wird die S sets sehn natürlich mal wieder voll cool aus...naja wenn das so weiter geht und wow immer mehr abkackt dann werd ich mich auch bald davon verabschieden also BLIZZ wenn ihr nciht immer mehr zahlende Kunden verlieren wollt reißt euch mal wieder den arsch auf und bringt wieder action und anspruchsvolle inis !!!


----------



## Allthor (17. Juli 2009)

Ich plädiere für folgendes:

Housing im Instanzstil (Zugang nur für z.B. Partymember - Schlachtzug zum kalten Büffet), dann reichen pro Stadt auch zwei Port-Punkte (Gildenhaus / Privathaus, jeweils inklusive Lagerkeller)
Questlog für die ABGESCHLOSSENEN Questen (ich hab nun in Kalimdor 695 / 700 Questen und finde nichts mehr - nachblättern, welche gemacht sind, geht halt nicht)
Hero-Modus für die Classic-Instanzen ab Level 40, damit auch Maraudon, Düsterbruch und natürlich die Raids auch öfter angeschaut werden als nur für den Erfolg - da liegt so viel an Instanzen- und Raidpotential brach, das würde Blizzard richtig Entwicklungsaufwand sparen - den man in die anderen Vorschläge stecken könnte


----------



## razor528 (18. Juli 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich das eigen heim is totaler Müll...
Ich mein was bringt es euch wenn ihr nen haus habt?? Ihr rennt doch sowieso nur in den hauptstädten rum oder raidet macht PvP etc.
Außerdem wer will dafür auf nen addon verzichten?? Ich nicht!!
Dann lieber Belonungen für Archivments das würde wenigstens sinn machen!!
Und btw wo sollen die ganzen Häuser hin??
Das wäre eine riesen Insel und wären diese Instanziert würde dir ein Haus auch nichts bringen weil keiner rein kann außer du!!

MfG


----------



## Allthor (18. Juli 2009)

razor528 schrieb:


> Das wäre eine riesen Insel und wären diese Instanziert würde dir ein Haus auch nichts bringen weil keiner rein kann außer du!!


Komisch, in andere Instanzen kann man mit bis zu 40 Leuten rein. ;-) Und welchen Stellenwert Housing für eine SEHR große Gruppe hat, kannst du dir anschauen, wenn du mal Ultima Online oder Sims anschaust. Klar, für Leute, die WoW anwerfen und sofort in den Kill-Modus verfallen, ist das nix - aber für die muss sich Blizzard eh keine Arbeit machen. Die brauchen weder Questen, noch schöne Gebiete, sondern nur Instanzen zum Grinden, EPIX abstauben etc... ich kenne so Leute, die hatten 4 Wochen nach Release 2 80er und sind in Heros nur noch gegangen, um Marken zu farmen.
Ich würde es z.B. nett finden, wenn ich mich mit meinen diversen Charakteren im gleichen Haus aufhalten könnte. So ein Zimmerchen pro Charakter, mit Erinnerungsstücken wie der epischen Axt aus Karazhan, dem ersten T-Set etc.


----------



## razor528 (18. Juli 2009)

Naja aber guck mal willst du dafür echt z.B. Lichking noch 2 jahre länger haben wo du dann sowieso aufhörst weil kein Content mehr da ist und wieder alles zu tode generft wird wie in bc weil 1% der leute Den Content clear bekommen?
Aber machen wir uns nichts vor Blizzard machen eh was sie wollen und machen das gnaze Spiel kaputt


----------



## little sister (18. Juli 2009)

also ich hätte gerne etwas aus Lotro etwas aus Aoc und wenns geht noch irgendas aus War 
naja Blizz wird schon was finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MastergamEr18 (18. Juli 2009)

Boah ne oder... .Ihr wollt Housing? Ich find des versaut das Spiel... Alleine schon der Chopper passt nicht in WoW rein..Ich würde lieber gerne Seeschlachten oder Schwimmmounts wie Seedrescher usw


----------



## Interminator (18. Juli 2009)

need housing :O


----------



## TheEwanie (19. Juli 2009)

Alle sets für level 1 chars ohne die stats (rp only)


----------



## ePY (19. Juli 2009)

Am liebsten wäre mir ein Hero modus für die alten Inis(60er Zeiten) damit man viel Abwechslung hat.
Und ne Ini wie Za es war so genial besonders nach Patch 3.0 ( nach jedem Id reset rein und gecleart bis Lich king release).


----------



## Aldaran i Ele (19. Juli 2009)

also ich wäre für eine volle sprachimplementierung...

dh man HÖRT alles und muss sprechen. dabei hört man aber auch nur bestimmte beireche...geht wahrscheinlich nur mit ner dementsprechenden verbindung bzw brandbreite  + serverleistung,aba is für rp super!
aba das macht auch keiner mehr in WoW ^^

glg


----------



## Dennise (20. Juli 2009)

Ein Eigenheim in WoW wäre nicht schlecht! Dann könnte mann auch für Kürschner einen Stahl anbauhen der alle Tiere mit allen Lederarten beherbergt oder einen Kräutergarten für Kräuterkundige! Ich find die Idee klasse!!

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Þunraz (22. Juli 2009)

Häuser würden natürlich den Holzfällerberuf interessant machen und einen gewissen Schutz auf PvP Servern machen.
Aber ehrlich gesagt sind sie einfach unnötig und würden nur Gold kosten.

Gildenhallen wären schon cool, aber verstehe ich den Sinn nicht.

Ich finde, dass ein Gasthaus als Eigenheim völlig ausreicht.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Lanii (25. Juli 2009)

Oh man da sind tolle Sachen dabei =)

Eigenheim finde ich schon ne coole Abwechslung, das gibts in Ultima Online auch (mein erstes Onlinerollenspiel, fast 10 Jahre her, dass ich das gespielt habe ^^) und war echt cool irgendwie! Würde ich toll finden!

Was mir auch besonders gut gefällt wäre die modische selbstverwirklichung denn es gibt soviele hübsche Teile und die Rüstung die besser ist sieht meistens blöder aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin im Moment lvl 74 und die Ausrüstung sieht fast immer gleich aus =/ für mich als Mädchen sehr öde ^^

Mehr Weltevents und Belohnungen für Erfolge würden mich auch freuen ^^ und kleine Minigames wäre super, besonders wenn es sowas in Richtung Trading Card GAmes gehen würde *_*

Bin gespannt ob davon wirklich mal Sachen realisiert werden =) wäre super!


----------



## Jihro (1. August 2009)

hm ich hab mir jetzt mal nich alle beiträge durchgelesen und sry wenns schon kam aber ich wollt auchmal meinen senf dazugeben. außerdem werde ich sehr ausführlich irgendwann demnächst mal einen thread mit all meinen ideen mal veröffentlichen und wenn der gut wird stell ich ihn auch ins offizielle wow-forum von blizz. 
Und zwar finde ich vor allem die wiederaufbereitung alter Inhalte wirklich sehr wichtig denn ich finde es macht keinen sinn bis 80 nur zu spielen damit man auf 80 kommt und der spaß beginnt und sich mit dem übel der dämlichen alten welt rumärgert und mit allen verbesserungswünschen nur erreichen will das man diese zeit schnell hinter sich hat (sprich accountgebundenes equip mit ep-plus, nerven der mobs in kalimdor der scherbenwelt und den königreichen des ostens und generelle erhöhung von ep die man in diesen welten duch mobkills bekommt). mit dieser wiederaufbereitung finde ich allerdings sollten nicht nur alte raidinstanzen aufgebessert werden wie schon erwähnt wurde, vielmehr müssen auf den queststufen 1-70 vollkommen neue inhalte wie quests und mobs her, vielleicht sogar das eine oder andere neue questgebiet und hier und da mal ne neue kleinere instanz sowie plötzlich mal ganz neue bosse in alten dungeons! 

so ein par weitere verbesserungswünsche, für dich ich nicht abstimmen konnte weil ich 1. schon auf alte inhalte gevoted hab und 2. sind sie großteils garnicht in der auswahl enthalten:

- ich hab mal bei nem kumpel ne zeit lang warhammer online gezockt und muss ehrlich sagen es ist ein sc***ßspiel, jedoch haben mich einige wenige punkte trotzdem sehr beeindruckt und ich finde, dass WoW diese übernehmen könnte! damit meine ich selbstverständlich das PvP von warhammer. in warhammer herrscht KRIEG und das spürt man von der ersten minute an man kann in warhammer beobachten wie sich die fronten verschieben und großartige schlachten mir pvp-npcs (auch sehr sinnvolle idee!) und spielern gleichermaßen ausgetragen werden. in warhammer geht es um den krieg zwischen ordnung und chaos und ich kann nicht verstehen, warum das in einem so großartigen spiel wie WoW nicht auch funktionieren soll. gut fände ich kurz gesagt wenn sämtliiche außernposten, festungen und städte zum angriffsziel werden könnten und man bestimmte bosse der gegnerfraktionen auch looten kann wie bosse in instanzen und ein ausgeklügelteres belagerungssystem herkäme mit vielen skills auf verschiedene belagerungs- und verteidigungsmaschinen und derartigem. in WoW steht die welt still und ist tot, bitte blizzard, lass sie leben! 

- Die Klassen und Völker müssen deutlich individueller gestaltet werden! jede klasse muss auf seine eigene art und weise einzigartig sein, keine darf jedoch zu stark sein. wichtig finde ich auch nebenbei bemerkt, dass die talentbäume ausgeglichen sind und gerade bei reinen damageklassen alle ungefähr gleichviel damage machen und sich hauptsächlich in der spielweise unterscheiden. ich finds nämlich extrem schlimm, dass man praktisch nur mit bereits vorgeschriebenen skillungen raiden gehen kann. wenn ich meine das die klassen individueller werden müssen heißt das für mich übrigens auch, dass ich die neuen sets für eine richtig schlechte idee halte!!! jede klasse braucht ihre eigenen vollkommen individuellen rüsstungssets! die wiedereinführung der klassenquests halte ich ebenso für eine sehr gute idee, bitte macht die belohnungen dann auch richtig einzigartig und nur per quest erhältlich! was die völker angeht finde ich sollte sich ein nachtelf nichtmehr nur als alli fühlen sondern auch vielmehr als das, was er eben ist, genauso wie auch alle anderen völker. mit deutlich mehr volksspezifischen eigenschaften, welche möglichst auchnoch je nach gewählter klasse unterschiedlich sind. zudem sollten meiner meinung nach die Hauptstädte ausgebaut werden damit sie viel größer sind und bessser bewacht sind. Die Hauptstädte müssen richtig monumental und zu den ultimativen pvp-schlachtfeldern werden! genaueres über diese idee werd ich auch in dem thread schreiben den ich dann in laufe der nächsten tage/wochen erstelle. nur es gibt halt so sachen wie nachtelf hunter mit gewehren und ähnlichem, das will ich nicht sehen das vertrag ich nicht.

- fliegen sollte meiner meinung nach ÜBERALL möglich sein! um zu verhindern, das fliegende high-level i-welche neuen campen würde ich ganz einfach ein system einführen, das ehrepunkte abzieht, wenn ein spieler andere spieler im freien pvp tötet ohne belagerungsschlacht o.ä. sofern der getötete mindestens 10 stufen unter dem high ist, vllt. auch weniger das hab ich mir jetz nich so klar überlegt was wohl optimal wäre für die spielbalance. außerdem sollten dann mehr Luftabwehrstellungen implementiert werden, die allerdings nich wie in der scherbenwelt z.b. eine trefferwahrscheinlichkeit von 100% (glaub ich?) haben und nur schaden machen anstatt die spieler sofort vom mount zu holen. dazu würde ich noch luft- und seepatroulien implementieren und see- und luftschlachten ermöglichen und zwar auch mit berittenem kampf etc. das wäre alles echt toll.

- mounts sollten nicht schon so früh erhältlich sein finde ich das macht auch das spiel kaputt man muss sich das schon noch erarbeiten müssen etc. wie wäre es mit einem kompromiss von 30/50/65/70? außerdem würde ich gerade das epic fliegen vom preis her etwas heruntersetzen denn ohne den geldbonus vom höchstlevel kommt man in der regel nicht zu genug geld um sich das zu leisten! eher ist man 80 und hat schon mehrmals naxx durch als sein episches flugmount + reiten lernen zusammenzuhaben!

so ich hab nun echt garkeine lust mehr ich arbeite demnächst an dem thread mit der kompletten ausführlichen liste meiner ideen. 

bis dann! cucu!


----------



## Argenar (2. August 2009)

Also die "Mehr belohnungen für erfolge" Idee find ich super.

Vor der beta von wotlk wurde ja gemunkelt, dass man erfolgspkt  gegen  items eintauschen kann zb. mount,wappenrock, pet etc.
Tja leider ist da ja doch nichts draus geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcslone (5. August 2009)

Hallo @ jederman

 ich möchte ma meinen Senf hierzu loswerden, denn ich bin der Meinung es gibt viele kleine features die WoW noch lohnenswerter machten.

 Als obersten Punkt will ich die Modische Selbstverwirklichung nennen, denn es wäre so schon, wenn ich meinen Charakter durche eigenes Design von allen andern xy Schurken abheben könnte.
 Im Moment sieht es nämlich eher so aus, dass ich in Orgrimma rumstehe, sofern ich nichts zutun habe, und sehe genau:
 Ah, das ist ja Mr.x, und ichd enke mir...hm hm der hat dies und jenes an, der spielt in meiner liga.
 DAbei könnte man soviele kleine sachen eibnauen, die einen dann schon mit Freude erfüllten.
 Bspw. dass ich meine schwerter auf dem Rücken trage, oder die Kampfanimation meines Charakters.
 Das fände ich auch ausgesprochen gut, weil z.b. das t9 des Horden Schurken ma echt dreist ist.
 Also Blizzard ma im ernst, ihr habt euch ja schon viel geleistet, aber das is zuviel...das set sieht nich annähernd nach einem Schurken aus, und ma bitte, welcher Pfosten klebt sich Scheinwerfer aufe Schultern wenn er durch die Dunkelheit schleichen will??

Weiterhin fänd ichs echt schön, wenn man wieder 60ger Raid inzen aufbereitet würden, denn da müsste man sich auchma richtig reinhängen, um was zu reißen, nicht wie jetzt, wo jeder Gimp die t teile nachgeschmissen bekommt, und man sich nurnoch durch Hardmode items von der Masse absetzten kann.

so, wer weiß, vll bringt solch ein Kommentar Blizz mal irgendwie zum grübeln, selsbt wenn ich nicht daran glaube, aber ich denke, wenns mit WoW so weitergeht, und es immer attraktiver für Casuals wird, werden viele Leute umspringen auf ein anderes game.

Naja nun mal genug der Kritik, freue mich mehr zu lesen udn freundlichen gruß @ all  =)


----------



## Eismann2070 (6. August 2009)

- Briefe per Nachnahme sollten schon nach wenigen Tagen zurück kommen, damit Ware nicht einen Monat lang irgendwo versauern kann, sollte der Empfänger doch kein Interesse haben.
- Todesminen hero.


----------



## Lisa Belle (6. August 2009)

Ich habe modische Selbstverwirklichung angekreuzt.
Es wäre toll, wenn man Kleidung ohne Stat´s shoppen könnte, die richtig toll aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht eher für die weibliche Gemeinschaft interessant.


----------



## Fredericko (16. August 2009)

i-wie steht das, was ich will, net da----ansrpuchsvolle Raids


----------



## Eysenbeiss (16. August 2009)

Einen IQ-Test, den man VOR dem Kauf des Spiels ablegen muss und nach der Installation erneut, bevor man überhaupt das erste Mal spielen darf.


----------



## Plüschy (23. August 2009)

Ich fänd es nich schlecht wenn man mit seinen Chars Server wechseln kann wann und so oft man möchte, ohne zu bezahlen.


----------



## FraSokBUF (23. August 2009)

Hi,
Eigenheim klingt doch lustig. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis Blizzard ein System abkupfert das gut funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich gut fand ich Häuser nur in Star Wars Galaxies, als Zierrat, Werkstatt und Platz für den eigenen Vendor.
Spielerhäuser in Herr der Ringe... naja, warum nicht. Sehr instanziiert und weitab von der Welt - folglich wird die Welt dadurch nicht so verunstaltet (wie in SWG), aber wirklich Leute besuchen ist da auch nicht so spannend. Viele der Häuserinstanzen sind halt rettungslos leer, da mal Leute zu treffen ist wohl eher Glückssache.

Und dann hätte ich gerne mal einen echten Classic WoW Server.
Nach 5 Minuten wären die Leute dann so gelangweilt, dass sie wieder rumheulen würden.
Aber trotzdem wäre das mal als Experiment interessant (=wie lange die Leute dann wirklich da sein würden etc.)
Für mich eher nicht, ich fand Classic WoW extrem öde und hab damals mehrmals aufgehört.
Mit BC ging es eigentlich, aber WoTLK hab ich auch eher aufgehört, keine Lust mehr - 2 80er reichen vollauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Cyress (29. August 2009)

Nagrand schrieb:


> Ganz Klar Spieler Häuser!
> 
> Und wie in Aion Läden von Spielern!



Ich bin völlig gegen die Spielerläden... Dalaran ruckelt bei Leuten die keinen Toprechner haben so oder so schon... wenn jetzt noch mindestens jeder zweite seinen Laden da aufstellt... Na dann gute Nacht... Dann läuft man da nicht mehr mit 10 - 15 max fps rum sondern mit 1 - 2 fps, weils einfach zu viele Chars sind, die geladen werden müssen. Ich finde es schon sehr gut, dass es das NICHT gibt! Und ja, die meisten Leute würden ihren Laden in Dalaran aufstellen, da es dort kein AH gibt UND dort bisher immernoch am meisten Durchlauf ist!

Ansonsten würde ich mir wünschen, dass die alte Welt, die teilweise wirklich gute Gebiete hat, ordentlich mit einbezogen wird und ich hoffe, dass bald alle Gebiete geöffnet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein paar werden ja nun mit Cataclysm geöffnet, aber wenn man nachschaut gibt es ausser Hyjal und Gilneas ja nun noch ein paar andere Gebiete, die noch dicht sind.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. September 2009)

Ne Schule, wo man was lernen muss. Dann kriegt man nen Test und je nachdem wie man ihn besteht bekommt man Loot.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. September 2009)

Hmm... dann würden viele wohl statt Epixxxxe nur noch graue Sachen bekommen, oder das Lootfenster wäre komplett leer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buschwalker (3. September 2009)

nen classic server wäre mal was feines =)


----------



## Renkin (3. September 2009)

ich versteh ja beim besten willen nicht warum so viele unbedingt spielhäuser haben wollen. (mir reichts im rl schon dass ich aufräumen muss *gg*)
Hab gehört dass viele leute für housing auf ein neues addon verzichten würden was ja meiner meinung nach komplett sinnlos ist.
Ich meine, toll dann dürft ihr eben statt in dala oder den anderen hauptstädten in eurem eigenen (immernoch virtuellem) Haus rumgammeln während ihr auf ne grp wartet oder mal nicht am farmen oder questen seid *g* .
Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0815Engel (19. September 2009)

*Also ich fände  es wirklich cool wenn es mal Classic-Server oder  BC-Server geben würde so etwas fehlt einfach..  
BC und Classic einfach, weil ich finde das WotLk einch nur doof ist .. Der Schneesturm hat sich dafür finde ich nicht gerade sehr viel Mühe gegeben .. Das Addon ist einfach nur so dahin geschmissen .. Die Gebiete sehen einfach nur verdammt bescheuert aus .. Ganz anders die aus Classic und BC .. Dort ist die Landschaft wirklich schön , man nehme Teldrassil, Eschental (ja ich gebs zu ich bin ein verdammter Fan von Nachtelfen =D) Aber auch Wald von Elwyn, Feralas, Nagrand und so sehen sehr schön aus .. 
Auch die Inis waren schöner als die jetzt Molten Core, Kara usw. auch cool finde ich Stratholm war zwar selbst noch schwer zu 70er Zeiten aber das finde ich auch besser wenn es mal richtig schwer wird .. Ist zwar manchmal frustrierend wenn man dauernt Wiped aber dafür ist doch dann auch die Freude wenn man es geschafft hat umsogrößer, oder nicht ? Ich war zu BC Zeiten zwar nicht gerade eine der best equipten Priester sondern so T4 Equipt, ich habe mir zwar immer gewünscht so gut equipt zu sein wie Nero (eine der besten Gilden auf Antonidas) aber ich war trotzdem stolz auf .Ich habe mich zudem auch total gefreut als wir zum ersten mal den Prinzen gelegt haben ..  Die späteren Raids waren auch alle lustig und wir haben uns immerwieder gefreut wenn wir was gelegt haben =D später war das eine Selbstvertändlichkeit aber es hat einfach mehr Spaß gemacht als Naxx  ... 
In dem alten Naxx war ich leider nicht drinne, weil ich zu 70 Zeiten niemanden gefunden hatte der die Vorquest gemacht hatte...
Naja soviel dazu ..
Häuser fände ich auch toll. Man könnte vielleicht so ein großes Gildenschloss bauen wo dann jeder Acc sein Zimmer hat mit sovielen Betten und soviel Platz das es für die Anzahl der Chars angemessen ist.. Man könnte vielleicht auch einen großen Saal einbauen wo man zb. ein Gildentreffen machen könnte. Villeicht könnte man auch noch eine PvP und PvE Trophäenhalle einrichten.. um die PvP-Halle zu errichten müsste man zb. Holz, Nägel und Steine aus den Hauptstädten der Horde klauen oder so ^^...für die PvE Halle würde man dann die "Markenzeichen" der gelegten Bosse.. für jeden dann vielleicht auch noch eine "Kopie" des Markenzeichens 

Grüße vom
0815Engel*


----------

